# EuroMarketSummer2003 - The official thread



## SEOK

Let's post here the most important trades of the Summer 2003 concerning the European basketball? 

Andrew Betts, c: AEK Athens --> Tau Vitoria 
Elmer Bennet, pg: Tau Vitoria --> Real Madrid 
Kaspars Kambala, c: Efes Pilsen --> Real Madrid 
Anthony Parker, sg-sf: Lottomatica Rome --> Maccabi Tel Aviv (*) 

(*) Still not official. The person who decided is... the wife of Anthony Parker: Mrs. Parker, infact, didn't like Roma (and Mrs. Parker is a person who doesn't know anything about life) and prefers Tel Aviv.


----------



## Reznor

Marcus Goree: Maccabi TA ===> Benetton Treviso.

Not official yet, but soon to be...


----------



## SEOK

Today's rumours in Siena say that Mirsad Yehovic (Turkcan) will leave Montepaschi to play with Ulker next season. 

So, it's not official but... 

Mirsad Yehovic, pf: Montepaschi Siena ---> Ulker Costantinople


----------



## Reznor

well...some more unofficial stuff.

Jaime Arnold: Krka Novo Mesto ==> MAccabi Tel Aviv (he will most chances replace Goree...his wife is Israeli..so...he's gonna play as a local player).

Beno Udirh: Maccabi TA===> ? no idea where to, but he'll be loaned.


----------



## Zalgirinis

I'll add some stuff with Lithuanian players

Arvydas Sabonis, c: Portland Trail Blazers --> Zalgiris Kaunas
Arvydas Macijauskas, sg: Rytas Vilnius --> Tau Vitoria (*)
Andrius Giedraitis, sg: Slask Wroclaw --> Rytas Vilnius

(*) Macas will be one of biggest discovery in this year EC and in next Euroleague season also.


----------



## italianBBlover

> Originally posted by <b>Zalgirinis</b>
> Arvydas Sabonis, c: Portland Trail Blazers --> Zalgiris Kaunas


finally it's official ?


----------



## Marco Mitis

> Originally posted by <b>SEOK</b>!
> . The person who decided is... the wife of Anthony Parker: Mrs. Parker, infact, didn't like Roma (and Mrs. Parker is a person who doesn't know anything about life) and prefers Tel Aviv.




But wasn't Parker's wife who had choosen to leave Tel Aviv stating she didn't felt safe there?
Tel Aviv prefered above Roma? Humm...


----------



## Zalgirinis

> Originally posted by <b>italianBBlover</b>!
> 
> 
> finally it's official ?


Well PTB staff and his agent think, that it isnt official yet, but people who know Sabas and know that his word is his word and heard what he have said in all interviews back here in Lithuania can say its 99% hes back in Zalgiris.


----------



## Reznor

> But wasn't Parker's wife who had choosen to leave Tel Aviv stating she didn't felt safe there?


Yeep. Now she wants to go back I guess...go figure...

Women - Can't live with them. The end. (- El Bundy)


----------



## Matiz

Milic and Gorenc are going to sign for Scavolini Pesaro.


----------



## SEOK

*Players*
Milos Vujanic, pg, Partizan Belgrade ---> Skipper Bologna 
Andrew Betts, c: AEK Athens --> Tau Vitoria 
Elmer Bennet, pg: Tau Vitoria --> Real Madrid 
Kaspars Kambala, c: Efes Pilsen --> Real Madrid 
Anthony Parker, sg-sf: Lottomatica Rome --> Maccabi Tel Aviv (*) 
Marcus Goree: Maccabi TA ===> Benetton Treviso (*) 
Arvydas Sabonis, c: Portland Trail Blazers --> Zalgiris Kaunas 
Arvydas Macijauskas, sg: Rytas Vilnius --> Tau Vitoria 
Andrius Giedraitis, sg: Slask Wroclaw --> Rytas Vilnius
Mirsad Yehovic, pf: Montepaschi Siena ---> Ulker Costantinople
Jaime Arnold: Krka Novo Mesto ==> MAccabi Tel Aviv 
Boris Gorenc, sg-sf: Metis Varese ---> Scavolini Pesaro (*) 
Teemu Rannikko, pg: Roseto ---> Scavolini Pesaro 
Marko Milic, sf: Roseto ----> Scavolini Pesaro 

*Coaches*
Ergin Ataman: Montepaschi Siena ---> Ulker Costantinople 
Carlo Recalcati: Italian NT ---> Montepaschi Siena (he'll remain coach of the NT)
Phil Melillo: Roseto ---> Scavolini Pesaro 

(*) still unofficial 

Today's news: *Dimosthenis Ntikoudis* could leave AEK to join Pamesa Valencia. Spaniards offered 900.000 USD to the player, and are ready to pay to buy-out that worths 1.000.000 USD.


----------



## guilherme.rcf

Do you guys have any info about the brazilians Thiago Splitter and Anderson Varejao? Will Splitter play for TAU or will he be sent to a minor team? And will Varejao stay in Barcelona?


----------



## josegr

Varejao will continue with Barcelona.

If Splitter gets his new passport (german nationality I think) he will be in Tau's roster, if not a minor team probably in the LEB League.


----------



## guilherme.rcf

> Originally posted by <b>josegr</b>!
> Varejao will continue with Barcelona.
> 
> If Splitter gets his new passport (german nationality I think) he will be in Tau's roster, if not a minor team probably in the LEB League.


gracias


----------



## Zalgirinis

Well, one more... 

Darius Songaila, pf: CSKA Moscow --> Sacramento Kings

Its half Euro - half NBA , but CSKA will look different without Di.


----------



## Reznor

Yeh. Big loss to CSKA... they are lucky Khryapa is still there... 

I was told repeatedly yesterday by italian sources that Maccabi is very very close to sign Alphonso Ford. It doesn't make sense in any level.... none. but them Italians insist... go figure. 

Arnold landed in Israel yesterday. He's suppose to sign a multi-season contract... but nothing is signed yet. 

Idea Slask signed the Israeli NT coach Muli Katzurin... he's the only coach that survived a whole season there w/o being fired in the last 3 seasons.


----------



## guilherme.rcf

Guilherme, the Brazilian forward (SF) will play for Benneton Treviso


----------



## Matiz

Giacomo Galanda - Siena
Matjaz Smodis- Benetton
Mate Skelin- Roma or Pau Ortez

- this is all unofficial

Kovacic got fired, Kutluay want to get back to... Panathinaikos
and Ford is near signing for Maccabi.


----------



## suspect

I don't think Kutluay will be with PAO next year....he hasn't been as helpful as PAO has wished...

Ariel McDonald was also really disappointing but helped the team in the playoffs (mainly in the semifinal) and he is a good friend with Obradovic so there is a chance he will stay...

PAO's president want's to bring Diama to replace Kutluay but Obradovic doesn't wan't him......

Lazaros Papadopoulos will likely also leave PAO

Teoman Alibegovic want's to bring Andreas Gliniadakis to Snaidero Udine...

As far my team AEK goes Dikoudis will leave and some other foreigners....4-5 players will be promoted from our junior team to our men's team...

Hatzivrettas is said to be heading to Olympiakos....(Olympiakos president promised to spend big money this summer....we will see....)


----------



## ostend

To suspect :loved aek last year, loved the 2 games i saw in athens. Little question isn't Hatzivrettas staying in Russia? 
What where the toughts of the fans of aek with jr holden?
Thanks and goodluck to aek.


----------



## italianBBlover

Ye, today some italian newspapers tell of Alphonso Ford to Maccabi ...


----------



## suspect

Dimitris Papanikolaou-----> PAO
   
Obradovic said that he will replace Fotsis who is finished with PAO...My personal opinion is that PAO will be in trouble if they wanna replace Fotsis with a joke player like Papanikolaou.....

Sofoklis Schortsianitis----> PAO????
Dusan Sakota-----> PAO?????
I hope that the last two transfers won't happen......:upset: :upset: kato ta vromoxera sas!!!!!!


----------



## suspect

Just read on sport.gr that Antonis Fotsis signed a three year contract with Real Madrid...As far as I know they have signed Bennet and Kambala as well.....To bad a good team like that won't be playing in Euroleague..


----------



## qwertyu

I thought I add a few more important transactions.

Barcelona released Sarunas Jasikevicius the playoffs MVP in Spain and they haven't found his replacement yet. They signed Grimau, but isn't Grimau a SG?

Milos Vujanic signed with Skipper Bologna.

Here in Greece the champion Panathinaikos will keep Lakovic (the team's best player this year IMO), and they also re-signed Ariel Mcdonald. They will probably also sign Giorgos Kalaitzis (the teams 3rd PG this year) and Giannis Gagaloudis from Aris. 
Which means that the team will have 4 PGs!

There is also a rumor that Obradovic is interested in Sarunas Jasicevicius (a 5th PG!!).
Fotsis is probably gone already, but they did re-sign 40 year-old Darryl Middleton to a 2-year contract (!) who along with Tsartsaris will be the starters at the 4 and 5. 
Obradovic also wants to keep Papadopoulos who he buried this year and he probably will.
Obradovic also wants Hatzivretas to replace Kutluay but he still has a contract with CSKA Moscow.

I don't see Dikoudis leaving AEK suspect. If AEK still has financial problems he'll leave next year when he becomes a free-agent. Sakota Jr. will probably leave the team now that his father isn't the coach anymore but I'd surprised if he went to Panathinaikos.


Olympiakos will be quite aggresive this year. There is an interest in Papanikolaou, Liadelis, Papaioakeim and there are some reports that Subotic the coach has already agreed with two slovenians, Gorens and Jurak (sp?). If Olympiakos signs Gorens I doubt there will still be any interest in Liadelis.
There have also been rumors that Olympiakos is interested in Kenyon Jones who had a good season with Marousi and plays at the 5.
There is also interest in Fotsis, but I don't know how serious that interest is.
Inaki DeMiguel who was with the team for 4 years signed with Alicante from Spain for 3 years, but Subotic is confident that Jurak can replace him.


Andreas Glyniadakis who is a free-agent, is searching for a team. He has offers from Italy, from Benetton Treviso and Udine but he has no guarantees that he will be a starter and that's his main concern now that he wants to play in the NBA.
He's also having discussions with his former team Peristeri who wants to keep him, but I wouldn't be surprised to see him end up in AEK where he will be a starter now that Betts has left.

Aris has been having discussions with Kommatos and Boudouris.

As for Diamantidis and Schortsianitis I doubt any one of them will leave Iraklis. Diamantidis is a free-agent next year so he wants to play out the season and leave the team next year.
Schortsianitis wans to leave the team because he considers them responsible for the fact that he dropped to the second round of the draft (Iraklis had sent an announcement to all the NBA teams that he has a contract with them which lowered his value) but I doubt he will leave either. 

Finally Makedonikos who is loated in a small town in northern Greece, has signed Sigalas, Balogiannis and is also interested in russian center Morgunov, Padazopoulos, Boudouris and Karagoutis. So far Makedonikos is the winner of he summer in Greece.


----------



## qwertyu

> Originally posted by <b>qwertyu</b>!
> I thought I'd add a few more important transactions.
> 
> Barcelona released Sarunas Jasikevicius the playoffs MVP in Spain and they haven't found his replacement yet. They signed Grimau, but isn't Grimau a SG?
> 
> Milos Vujanic signed with Skipper Bologna.
> 
> Here in Greece the champion Panathinaikos will keep Lakovic (the team's best player this year IMO), and they also re-signed Ariel Mcdonald. They will probably also sign Giorgos Kalaitzis (the teams 3rd PG this year) and Giannis Gagaloudis from Aris.
> Which means that the team will have 4 PGs!
> 
> There is also a rumor that Obradovic is interested in Sarunas Jasicevicius (a 5th PG!!).
> Fotsis is probably gone already, but they did re-sign 40 year-old Darryl Middleton to a 2-year contract (!) who along with Tsartsaris will be the starters at the 4 and 5.
> Obradovic also wants to keep Papadopoulos who he buried this year and he probably will.
> Obradovic also wants Hatzivretas to replace Kutluay but he still has a contract with CSKA Moscow.
> 
> I don't see Dikoudis leaving AEK suspect. If AEK still has financial problems he'll leave next year when he becomes a free-agent. Sakota Jr. will probably leave the team now that his father isn't the coach anymore but I'd be surprised if he went to Panathinaikos.
> 
> 
> Olympiakos will be quite aggresive this year. There is an interest in Papanikolaou, Liadelis, Papaioakeim and there are some reports that Subotic the coach has already agreed with two slovenians, Gorens and Jurak (sp?). If Olympiakos signs Gorens I doubt there will still be any interest in Liadelis.
> There have also been rumors that Olympiakos is interested in Kenyon Jones who had a good season with Marousi and plays at the 5.
> There is also interest in Fotsis, but I don't know how serious that interest is.
> Inaki DeMiguel who was with the team for 4 years signed with Alicante from Spain for 3 years, but Subotic is confident that Jurak can replace him.
> 
> 
> Andreas Glyniadakis who is a free-agent, is searching for a team. He has offers from Italy, from Benetton Treviso and Udine but he has no guarantees that he will be a starter and that's his main concern now that he wants to play in the NBA.
> He's also having discussions with his former team Peristeri who wants to keep him, but I wouldn't be surprised to see him end up in AEK where he will be a starter now that Betts has left.
> 
> Aris has been having discussions with Kommatos and Boudouris.
> 
> As for Diamantidis and Schortsianitis I doubt any one of them will leave Iraklis. Diamantidis is a free-agent next year so he wants to play out the season and leave the team next year.
> Schortsianitis wans to leave the team because he considers them responsible for the fact that he dropped to the second round of the draft (Iraklis had sent an announcement to all the NBA teams that he has a contract with them which lowered his value) but I doubt he will leave either.
> 
> Finally Makedonikos who is located in a small town in northern Greece, has signed Sigalas, Balogiannis and is also interested in russian center Morgunov, Padazopoulos, Boudouris and Karagoutis. So far Makedonikos is the winner of he summer in Greece.


----------



## qwertyu

> Originally posted by <b>suspect</b>!
> Just read on sport.gr that Antonis Fotsis signed a three year contract with Real Madrid...As far as I know they have signed Bennet and Kambala as well.....To bad a good team like that won't be playing in Euroleague..


I'm not surprised to hear that. I'm surprised he signed such a big contract though.


----------



## suspect

> Originally posted by <b>qwertyu</b>!
> I thought I add a few more important transactions.
> Olympiakos will be quite aggresive this year. There is an interest in Papanikolaou, Liadelis, Papaioakeim and there are some reports that Subotic the coach has already agreed with two slovenians, Gorens and Jurak (sp?). If Olympiakos signs Gorens I doubt there will still be any interest in Liadelis.
> Andreas Glyniadakis who is a free-agent, is searching for a team. He has offers from Italy, from Benetton Treviso and Udine but he has no guarantees that he will be a starter and that's his main concern now that he wants to play in the NBA.
> He's also having discussions with his former team Peristeri who wants to keep him, but I wouldn't be surprised to see him end up in AEK where he will be a starter now that Betts has left.


Well Papanikolaou has signed with PAO so it's impossible for Oly to signed.....The funny thing is that Olympiakos fans were calling Era Spor and now wanted Oly to sign Fotsis!!!!!!
Anyway I hope my team signs Glyniadakis......Him and Bouroussis (hey I'm I the only one that was impressed by him in the playoffs???) should be a good duo at the 5.


----------



## qwertyu

> Originally posted by <b>suspect</b>!
> 
> 
> Well Papanikolaou has signed with PAO so it's impossible for Oly to signed.....The funny thing is that Olympiakos fans were calling Era Spor and now wanted Oly to sign Fotsis!!!!!!
> Anyway I hope my team signs Glyniadakis......Him and Bouroussis (hey I'm I the only one that was impressed by him in the playoffs???) should be a good duo at the 5.


Yeah I just read about Papanikolaou and Panathinaikos and I'm quite surprised!


----------



## Just dunk it

Coaches
Ergin Ataman: Montepaschi Siena ---> Ulker Costantinople 
Carlo Recalcati: Italian NT ---> Montepaschi Siena (he'll remain coach of the NT)
Phil Melillo: Roseto ---> Scavolini Pesaro
Sergio Scariolo: No team --> Virtus Bologna



> Originally posted by <b>qwertyu</b>!
> I thought I add a few more important transactions.
> 
> Barcelona released Sarunas Jasikevicius the playoffs MVP in Spain and they haven't found his replacement yet. They signed Grimau, but isn't Grimau a SG?


Yes, Grimau is basically a SG, but at 1,94 he can play PG, SG and SF. He played PG many games last seasons at Lleida when the starter PG whas injured. Anyway he will play most of the time at SG.

As for a replace for the PG spot F.C. Barcelona has near an agreement with young PG Vlado Ilievski from Olimpia Ljubjliana.

Greetings.


----------



## Just dunk it

> Originally posted by <b>guilherme.rcf</b>!
> Do you guys have any info about the brazilians Thiago Splitter and Anderson Varejao? Will Splitter play for TAU or will he be sent to a minor team? And will Varejao stay in Barcelona?


Varejao will stay in Barcelona and if the Kolpak sentence is used he will play major minutes (as F-u-c-k-a replacing) and he will play both ACB and Euroleague competitions (last year he played only at Eruoleague and 2 or 3 games at ACB).
This year will be Varejao's year (even he's a little bit sad his friend Sarunas left town). No doubt about it! :yes:

Greetings.


----------



## Just dunk it

Players

Viktor Alexander, C: CSKA ---> Unicaja

If you are interested on ACB moves please visit ACB.com or simply click here

Greetings.


----------



## Matiz

Pao- Mirsad Turckan, Hatzivretas... scarry 



> young PG Vlado Ilievski from Olimpia Ljubjliana.


He is good in most elements of the game- just has one big problem: when he becomes nervous he is too confused and he doesn't know what to do with the ball- he is excellent choice, but for 2nd pg. And he doesn't have such killer shooting abilities beyond the arc like Sarunas had...

Almost forgot: Popovic and Rigaudeao - Pamesa Valencia... scarry2


----------



## qwertyu

I doubt Illevsky or whatever his name is is as good as Jasikevicius. Jasikevicius almost beat the Dream team by himself.


Anyway, Matiz, I was wondering if you could tell me what kind of players Gorens and Jurak are because my team Olympiakos has agreed with them.


----------



## Matiz

Ok lets start with Jurak: 203 cm forward, extreme fighter- this season he was covering much higher centers, he is very agile, bad shooter, lack of technical knowledge( he started to play basketball at 16- he could use the basic basketball training)... but he is biggest fighter i've ever seen... he played against Olympiakos this season (16 and 13 points) ... In my opinion, Olympiakos usually has very high goals- I suppose same for this season- and thatwhy= Jurak can't be starter but can be very useful artilery from the bench...

You're asking about Boris Gorenc?
Best shooter in Italian league, used to be MVP of French league, he is pure scorer 198 cm can play sg or sf... He almost signed for Chicago Bulls few years ago- but he didn't want to sit on the bench- so he stayed in europe. anyway he played for the Bulls in McDonald tournament in Paris. Gorenc is NO DOUBT one of the best shooting guard in europe and is definately better player than american guy you had last year, but I can't say anything like that for Jurak (he suprises me all the time though)

P.S. Ilievski ( named 5th most talented player in europe when he played for Partizan) had the potential to be better than Jasikevicious, but he blew it and Sarunas became one of the best euro point guards- if not the best...

... right behind JR Holden!  :laugh: :jump: :dogpile:


----------



## italianBBlover

Jerome Allen joins *Naples*

In few days Alessandro Frosini and German Scarone will join *Pesaro*


----------



## starvydas

> Originally posted by <b>Matiz</b>!
> 
> 
> You're asking about Boris Gorenc?
> Best shooter in Italian league, used to be MVP of French league, he is pure scorer 198 cm can play sg or sf... He almost signed for Chicago Bulls few years ago- but he didn't want to sit on the bench- so he stayed in europe. anyway he played for the Bulls in McDonald tournament in Paris. Gorenc is NO DOUBT one of the best shooting guard in europe and is definately better player than american guy you had last year, but I can't say anything like that for Jurak (he suprises me all the time though)


Boris Gorenc is absolutely awesome. He's probably the best foreign player my team (Strasbourg, France) has ever had. Not only is he a great shooter but he can leap with the best of them too. I remember him doing some sick reverse dunks in games. His only flaw I would say is that he does not like to pass but otherwise he's truly a great player.


----------



## Just dunk it

> Originally posted by <b>Matiz</b>!
> P.S. Ilievski ( named 5th most talented player in europe when he played for Partizan) had the potential to be better than Jasikevicious, but he blew it and Sarunas became one of the best euro point guards- if not the best...
> 
> ... right behind JR Holden!  :laugh: :jump: :dogpile:


At 23 Ilievski it's 4 years younger than Sarunas who is 27 now, so any comparison would be silly. BTW Ilevski is as unknown as Sarunas was when he signed for F.C.Barcelona until he made that incredible game against U.S.A. at the olympics.

I've seen Ilievski twice this season (both times when he played against F.C.Barcelona) and I think he's fast, a good defender, has a good court vision and has a good 3 shot (not as good as Sarunas though). Both games against F.C.Barcelona where very good as where the ones Sarunas played against Barça with Olimpia at 2000.

What do F.C.Barcelona gains in signing Ilievski?

-Youth
-Defense
-Money (F.C.Barcelona needs to save money to resign Navarro and De la Fuente)

and what do he loses?

-One of the best clutch players over Europe
-A player that was very integrated in the club

Esentially F.C.Barcelona is searching for a younger, cheaper Jasikevicius.

Greetings.


----------



## Just dunk it

Sorry. :grinning:


----------



## Matiz

> Boris Gorenc is absolutely awesome


Agree. And he really doesn't pass much...:cheers:


----------



## Zelena Hracka

I am a bit worried about AEK. What are they going to do for next year. The budget is going to be low for sure but how is a team going to survive when it loses Dikoudis, Betts, Kakiouzis, and its coach (replaced by a rookie)? There is lots of talent in the team and lots of enthusiasm, but is this enough to allow AEK to have a successfull year in the GL and in EL? 

Suspect do you have any idea which players AEK is aiming to buy? So far I've only heard about Gliniadakis, who however has offers from the rather richer Benetton and Udine. Anything else, so far?

And quyertu, Olympiakos seems to have chosen 2 good players. Any ideas about this years OSFP's budget?


----------



## ostend

[/QUOTE]P.S. Ilievski ( named 5th most talented player in europe when he played for Partizan) had the potential to be better than Jasikevicious, but he blew it and Sarunas became one of the best euro point guards- if not the best...

... right behind JR Holden!  :laugh: :jump: :dogpile: [/QUOTE]


I know jr's good, for life.  :grinning: :yes: :clap: 

He will be joined in russia by marcus brown, but he better not take jr's number 5 away, hell no. :grinning: , hope he's okay.


----------



## Marco Mitis

> Originally posted by <b>Matiz</b>!
> Pao- Mirsad Turckan, Hatzivretas... scarry


hoo yessss. I want to see Turckan/Yehovic with Obradovic.


----------



## gvergoulas

Does anyone know or heard anything about where Diamandopoulos is going to play next year? Apparently Panathinaikos was after him but with Papanikolaou and Hatzivrettas i can't see it happening. He was offered a lot of money by Macabi Tel Aviv last week but wasn't sure due to the problems in Israel right now.


----------



## ira

in greece there aren`t many teams able to sign him 

olimpiakos seems to have withdrawn its interest in him (there was a 60000 euros difference) 
maube aris will try to get him .... nikolaidis (last year`s SG) left so maybe they need a player in that spot


----------



## starvydas

> Originally posted by <b>Marco Mitis</b>!
> 
> 
> hoo yessss. I want to see Turckan/Yehovic with Obradovic.


Who's Yahovic?


----------



## suspect

PAO is the only team in Greece that can sign him (AEK and Oly doesn't invest money in anymore) but they won't get him..
PAO's president Giannakopoulos wanted to sign him but PAO's coach Obradovic didn't wan't him.......I have heard that he want's to play in Italy..


----------



## suspect

> Originally posted by <b>Zelena Hracka</b>!
> I am a bit worried about AEK. What are they going to do for next year. The budget is going to be low for sure but how is a team going to survive when it loses Dikoudis, Betts, Kakiouzis, and its coach (replaced by a rookie)? There is lots of talent in the team and lots of enthusiasm, but is this enough to allow AEK to have a successfull year in the GL and in EL?
> 
> Suspect do you have any idea which players AEK is aiming to buy? So far I've only heard about Gliniadakis, who however has offers from the rather richer Benetton and Udine. Anything else, so far?
> 
> And quyertu, Olympiakos seems to have chosen 2 good players. Any ideas about this years OSFP's budget?



Oli prepi na katalavete pleon oti i AEKara xtizete gia megala pragmata!!!!!Mpori to budget mas na einai xamilo alla ola einai programmatizmena!!!!!Fetos xoris Dikoudi sta play offs kontrarame sta isia mia omada me 10 fores megalitero budget budget....Se ena ,dio xronia afou i neari mas paiktes tha einai pio orimi (anaferoume stous Zisi,Mpouroussi, Tapouto kai Antic autos an itan jugoslavos mexri kai i petres tha ton ikseran) kai tin prosthiki Maggouni, Sakota, Papanikolaou kai Sourli tha imaste etimi gia to mpam!!!! Vevea tha xriastoun kai merikes metagrafes........Pistevo pos o Diamantidis kai Gliniadakis tha einai kales metagrafes kai tha voithisoun an tou paroume.Oso gia ton neo mas proponiti Foti Katsikari itan i kaliteri dinati lisi afou exi doulepsi me Ivkovic (ton ithele stin Mosxa gia voitho proponiti) kai Sakota...Poli kaliteri lisi apo ton Ilia "Pentium 3000 GHz" Zouro pou ixe o Gavros ston pango prin merika xronia...


----------



## Zalgirinis

> Originally posted by <b>starvydas</b>!
> 
> 
> Who's Yahovic?


Mirsad Turkcan is called Yehovic here. Some time ago I think SEOK started calling him by real name and not with turkish one, which was got when he changed his passport from yugoslavian (if Im corect) to turkish.


----------



## starvydas

> Originally posted by <b>Zalgirinis</b>!
> 
> 
> Mirsad Turkcan is called Yehovic here. Some time ago I think SEOK started calling him by real name and not with turkish one, which was got when he changed his passport from yugoslavian (if Im corect) to turkish.


Ok I see, thanks. Do you know Turkoglu's real name ? He was not born turkish was he?


----------



## starvydas

> Originally posted by <b>suspect</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Oli prepi na katalavete pleon oti i AEKara xtizete gia megala pragmata!!!!!Mpori to budget mas na einai xamilo alla ola einai programmatizmena!!!!!Fetos xoris Dikoudi sta play offs kontrarame sta isia mia omada me 10 fores megalitero budget budget....Se ena ,dio xronia afou i neari mas paiktes tha einai pio orimi (anaferoume stous Zisi,Mpouroussi, Tapouto kai Antic autos an itan jugoslavos mexri kai i petres tha ton ikseran) kai tin prosthiki Maggouni, Sakota, Papanikolaou kai Sourli tha imaste etimi gia to mpam!!!! Vevea tha xriastoun kai merikes metagrafes........Pistevo pos o Diamantidis kai Gliniadakis tha einai kales metagrafes kai tha voithisoun an tou paroume.Oso gia ton neo mas proponiti Foti Katsikari itan i kaliteri dinati lisi afou exi doulepsi me Ivkovic (ton ithele stin Mosxa gia voitho proponiti) kai Sakota...Poli kaliteri lisi apo ton Ilia "Pentium 3000 GHz" Zouro pou ixe o Gavros ston pango prin merika xronia...


Malaka? :uhoh:


----------



## suspect

> Originally posted by <b>starvydas</b>!
> 
> 
> Malaka? :uhoh:


Yeah what I said is that you are a malakas......


----------



## starvydas

Coming from you I take that as a compliment


----------



## suspect

> Originally posted by <b>starvydas</b>!
> Coming from you I take that as a compliment


Edited for personal attack. Continued use of this style of posting will result in suspension in the future. Please refrain from this style of posting. truebleufan


----------



## Zelena Hracka

> Originally posted by <b>starvydas</b>!
> 
> 
> Ok I see, thanks. Do you know Turkoglu's real name ? He was not born turkish was he?


Ibrahimovic, if I am not mistaken.


----------



## Zelena Hracka

> Originally posted by <b>suspect</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Oli prepi na katalavete pleon oti i AEKara xtizete gia megala pragmata!!!!!Mpori to budget mas na einai xamilo alla ola einai programmatizmena!!!!!Fetos xoris Dikoudi sta play offs kontrarame sta isia mia omada me 10 fores megalitero budget budget....Se ena ,dio xronia afou i neari mas paiktes tha einai pio orimi (anaferoume stous Zisi,Mpouroussi, Tapouto kai Antic autos an itan jugoslavos mexri kai i petres tha ton ikseran) kai tin prosthiki Maggouni, Sakota, Papanikolaou kai Sourli tha imaste etimi gia to mpam!!!! Vevea tha xriastoun kai merikes metagrafes........Pistevo pos o Diamantidis kai Gliniadakis tha einai kales metagrafes kai tha voithisoun an tou paroume.Oso gia ton neo mas proponiti Foti Katsikari itan i kaliteri dinati lisi afou exi doulepsi me Ivkovic (ton ithele stin Mosxa gia voitho proponiti) kai Sakota...Poli kaliteri lisi apo ton Ilia "Pentium 3000 GHz" Zouro pou ixe o Gavros ston pango prin merika xronia...


Let's hope u are right. I quite like AEK as a club and I want it to be as strong as possible. I just refuse to believe what Filipou says because I am always suspicious on owners. We'll see. Hope you build a strong team for the near future.


----------



## Zelena Hracka

For the time being, AEK has just signed Sotirios Nikolaidis from Iraklis Thessaloniki. He's a fast and enthusiastic PG (26 years old). He's the guy who scored the last 2 free throws, with 3 sec to go, in the 2001 Saporta Cup Final, Maroussi-Salon in Warsaw.

Nestoras Kommatos (one of the most improved players of the League, and leader of PAOK) was to join Olympiakos, but due to his large financial demands (about 600.000 E) he was not signed by the Reds. Now he has too good offers from Aris and Peristeri.


----------



## Zelena Hracka

Ulker just re-signed Joseph Blair.

*WHY?*

He just wastes his talent over there. 

Go to Italy or Spain, my boy.



Is this my 4th post in a row? Where are you people?


----------



## 2222

*a*



> Ok I see, thanks. Do you know Turkoglu's real name ? He was not born turkish was he?


Hidayet Turkoglu was born in Bayrampasa, Istanbul, Turkey. His parents are Turks who used to live in Bosnia or Macedonia.



> Ibrahimovic, if I am not mistaken.


----------



## ira

*Re: a*



> Originally posted by <b>2222</b>!
> 
> 
> Hidayet Turkoglu was born in Bayrampasa, Istanbul, Turkey. His parents are Turks who used to live in Bosnia or Macedonia.


i don`t think that anyone can mix up greece with bosnia so i think you must be talking about FYROM , don`t you ???


----------



## ira

> Originally posted by <b>Zelena Hracka</b>!
> Ulker just re-signed Joseph Blair.
> 
> *WHY?*
> 
> He just wastes his talent over there.
> 
> Go to Italy or Spain, my boy.



isn`t he the same who played one year in greece (paok) ??? 
the only talent i saw from him was in hairstyling!!


----------



## Zelena Hracka

*Re: a*



> Originally posted by <b>2222</b>!
> 
> 
> Hidayet Turkoglu was born in Bayrampasa, Istanbul, Turkey. His parents are Turks who used to live in Bosnia or Macedonia.


I was born in Hugary. Does this make me a Hungarian? No.

Again: Being a muslim and living in the Balkans, does not make one automatically a Turk.


----------



## SEOK

*Re: a*



> Originally posted by <b>2222</b>!
> Hidayet Turkoglu was born in Bayrampasa, Istanbul, Turkey. His parents are Turks who used to live in Bosnia or Macedonia.


Sorry, but this means nothing. If you look a turkish site, for example some years ago the *official website* of the Efes Pilsen, you could read... "Mirsad Turkcan born in Istanbul". 

While everyone know he was born in Novi Pazar, Serbia. The funny fact is that Mirsad too told that, in many interviews, in a chat of www.telebasket.com... his parents still live in Novi Pazar. 
He admitted that his favorite team is Partizan Belgrade, and his dream would be to play for them a day...


----------



## suspect

> Originally posted by <b>suspect</b>!
> 
> 
> Edited for personal attack. Continued use of this style of posting will result in suspension in the future. Please refrain from this style of posting. truebleufan



Edited for personal attacks. truebluefan


----------



## starvydas

> Originally posted by <b>suspect</b>!
> 
> 
> Okay...If you are gonna ban me I hope you ban the french ***** that is constantly provoking me as well...


:boohoo:


----------



## 2222

> Again: Being a muslim and living in the Balkans, does not make one automatically a Turk


did you read me say anything tantamount to claiming that?!



> He admitted that his favorite team is Partizan Belgrade, and his dream would be to play for them a day...


I am a staunch Barcelona fan. Does that make me a Spaniard?



And besides he says IN HIS OWN WEBSITE that he is an ex-yugoslav citizen with turkish origins. He is as much Turk as Robert de Niro or Rudolph Giuliani or Vinnie Del ***** is Italian.


----------



## suspect

> Originally posted by <b>starvydas</b>!
> 
> 
> :boohoo:





> Originally posted by <b>suspect</b>!


Edited for personal attacks. truebluefan


----------



## 2222

*making me laugh again*

Son, wasn't it you who said that spanoulis was the best pg born in 1982 or that tapoutos was the best player born in 1982 or that zisis was better than tony parker
 


p.s. Succcess at cadet, u-20, u-18 means absolutely nothing. A player's development is over at the age of 23-24 so you should wait until the players concerned reach that age to make a healthy judgement.

and by the way, this is the boxscore of a cadet game between turkey and greece in 1995:


turkey 55 greece 58

tunceri 4
koseoglu 9
TURKOGLU 10
vekiloglu 6 
koc 12
kocaoglu 4
aydin 0
abi 10 
polat 0
OKUR 0



vazeos 12 
xereas 6
tachtasiz 1
koutsos 2 
karamanis 9
papanikolopoulos 11
giulekas 2
kanellopoulos 9
evagelitsis 6


----------



## suspect

*Re: making me laugh again*



> Originally posted by <b>2222</b>!
> Son, wasn't it you who said that spanoulis was the best pg born in 1982 or that tapoutos was the best player born in 1982 or that zisis was better than tony parker


Nope that wasn't me....


----------



## Zelena Hracka

> Originally posted by <b>2222</b>!
> He is as much Turk as Robert de Niro or Rudolph Giuliani or Vinnie Del ***** is Italian.


 That's true. Yehovic is a 10th generation pure Turk.


----------



## Just dunk it

> Originally posted by <b>2222</b>!
> I am a staunch Barcelona fan. Does that make me a Spaniard?


That makes you a sensible person. :grinning:


----------



## ostend

To the fans of barca, y'all live in barcelona?? Did you see the final four?
I got one question, why doesn't people speak english there, i mean i love the town, but no matter you're talking to an older or younger person, they don't speak english! Not even the cops, result i got a ride in a police car, and i was just asking where the taxi's where. Well i got a free ride i guess.


----------



## Just dunk it

> Originally posted by <b>ostend</b>!
> To the fans of barca, y'all live in barcelona??


I was born and raised in Barcelona but part of my family is from Charleroi (Belgium). 



> Originally posted by <b>ostend</b>!
> Did you see the final four?


I saw it on the TV, but everyone (even people who doesn't like basket) wanted to go to the F4.



> Originally posted by <b>ostend</b>!
> I got one question, why doesn't people speak english there, i mean i love the town, but no matter you're talking to an older or younger person, they don't speak english! Not even the cops, result i got a ride in a police car,


You know, simply, we're spanish. 



> Originally posted by <b>ostend</b>!
> and i was just asking where the taxi's where. Well i got a free ride i guess.


You can catch a Taxi everywhere, you simply have to stop it making a signal with your hand.


Ilievski finally signed with F.C.Barcelona but the club is looking for re-signing Nacho Rodriguez (32 years, PG) because maybe Ilievski cannot play this season according the negotiations between ABP (players association) and ACB about the number of European and foreign players that can play together. We now got Bodiroga, Varejao and Ilievski as foreign players and only 2 can play together, so Varejao or Ilievski will be out for the ACB.

Greetings.


----------



## Just dunk it

.


----------



## qwertyu

*Re: making me laugh again*



> Originally posted by <b>2222</b>!
> Son, wasn't it you who said that spanoulis was the best pg born in 1982 or that tapoutos was the best player born in 1982 or that zisis was better than tony parker
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. Succcess at cadet, u-20, u-18 means absolutely nothing. A player's development is over at the age of 23-24 so you should wait until the players concerned reach that age to make a healthy judgement.
> 
> and by the way, this is the boxscore of a cadet game between turkey and greece in 1995:
> 
> 
> turkey 55 greece 58
> 
> tunceri 4
> koseoglu 9
> TURKOGLU 10
> vekiloglu 6
> koc 12
> kocaoglu 4
> aydin 0
> abi 10
> polat 0
> OKUR 0
> 
> 
> 
> vazeos 12
> xereas 6
> tachtasiz 1
> koutsos 2
> karamanis 9
> papanikolopoulos 11
> giulekas 2
> kanellopoulos 9
> evagelitsis 6


This is a little off-topic but it's really sad for greek basketball that none of the players on that team plays basketball anywhere, while the turkish team who had lost that game against Greece has sent two players to the NBA. Why don't greek basketball players develop when they grow up?


----------



## ostend

To just dunk it: Hey there where no taxi's on the mountain Montjuic, after game 1 on the last day. None what so ever, only cops.
Man don't tell me charleroi, if you know belgium basketball a little, you know that charleroi and ostend against eachother, is like throwing oil on to a fire. but i'm getting more respect for charleroi. 
 
I was lucky to go and see the final four, that is something one must see once in a life time. Did you go out and party afterwards on placa catalunya. Some players of the russian team went out and party that night in the middle of barca fans. :yes: 

greets


----------



## Genjuro

Dikoudis and Rigaudeau had both signed with Pamesa Valencia. This team is right now scary, with a starting five featuring:
PG- Rigaudeau
SG- Abbio
SF- Dikoudis
PF- Oberto
C- Tomasevic

Montecchia, Paraíso and Luengo are some of the bench players. Popovic and Jasikevicius are still posibilities for Valencia. Remember Tomasevic would be the only foreigner, so there will be room for another one.


----------



## gvergoulas

> Remember Tomasevic would be the only foreigner, so there will be room for another one.


I follow European basketball all the time and still don't understand the Foreigner Rule. How can Tomasevic be the only Foreigner on Valencia, when the entire starting 5 is non Spanish? 

Otherwise Dikoudis and Rigaudeau are great additions. Antione has probably already played his best basketball in Italy, but Dikoudis can be monster in Europe if not injured.


----------



## SEOK

> Originally posted by <b>gvergoulas</b>!
> I follow European basketball all the time and still don't understand the Foreigner Rule. How can Tomasevic be the only Foreigner on Valencia, when the entire starting 5 is non Spanish?


Oberto has a Spanish (or Italian?) passport, so he's not a foreigner. Abbio, Rigaudeau, Ntikoudis are from countries from the European Union, and there are not differences beetween citiziens of the European Union in work: for example a French has the same rights of an Italian in Italy. An Italian has the same rights of a French in France. 
After the Bosman-sentence, this worths for sports too.

There are other rules: for example Euroleague since the season that will start in September, won't consider foreigners all the players that are not from U.S.A., if you want to create a team with 12 Australians, you'll be able. But this happens only in the Euroleague. 
In Italy there will be a limit of 7 foreigners, even if it's not a law, but simply an "agreement" beetween the club: theoretically, if you want to have 12 Bosman players in your team, you'd be able. Each court of the country would say you are in legality. 
In Greece, there will be a limit of 5 non-Greeks: only two of them could come from non-European countries. "European" and not "member of the European Community". This means you can have 2 Americans and 3 Serbs or 1 American and 4 Serbs. But not 3 Americans and 2 Serbs.


----------



## SEOK

> Originally posted by <b>Genjuro</b>!
> Dikoudis and Rigaudeau had both signed with Pamesa Valencia. This team is right now scary, with a starting five featuring:
> PG- Rigaudeau
> SG- Abbio
> SF- Dikoudis
> PF- Oberto
> C- Tomasevic
> 
> Montecchia, Paraíso and Luengo are some of the bench players. Popovic and Jasikevicius are still posibilities for Valencia. Remember Tomasevic would be the only foreigner, so there will be room for another one.


Jasikevicius is on the list of Panathinaikos too, I think he will remain in Spain: he's too much soft to play in the Hellenic league, and Obradovic would put him on the bench 30 minutes per game... 
Tomasevic will be released, and I know that he's very very very close to sign with Skipper Bologna... while Ntikoudis is a power forward. A classical power forward.


----------



## Matiz

Olympiakos signed Boris Gorenc, Obina Ekezie, Leon Smith, Jemeil Rich, Goran Jurak and Ontario Lett (I don't really know this guy).


----------



## Just dunk it

Barça finally signed Ilievski and re-signed 32 years old PG Nacho Rodriguez.










The final roster:

PG: Navarro, Rodriguez, Ilievski (Euroleague only)
SG: De la Fuente, Grimau
SF: Bodiroga, De la Fuente, Grimau
PF: F-u-c-k-a, Varejao
C: Dueñas, Femerling

Add two or three players from the junior team (Van de Hare - C, Sada - PG and Bravo - SF) and that's it.


----------



## qwertyu

> Originally posted by <b>Matiz</b>!
> Olympiakos signed Boris Gorenc, Obina Ekezie, Leon Smith, Jemeil Rich, Goran Jurak and Ontario Lett (I don't really know this guy).


Sorry but where did you read that?
We igned 5 players alright, but not the 5 you mentioned. We signed Liadelis, Gorens, Jurak, Kalabokis and Kafetzis.


----------



## Matiz

Yes its kind of strange- I've read it at Slovenian bball site, but that news didn't appear anywhere else...
I' wrong too many times:upset:


----------



## italianBBlover

One of the best italian center, *Alessandro Frosini*, joins Scavolini Pesaro after 6 years of Virtus Bologna.


----------



## qwertyu

Frosini seems to have a lot of fans hehe.

Well my team Olympiakos signed PG Branco Milisavlievic from Serbia who had a good season last year in Greece.


----------



## Matiz

Jason Capel is near Aris...


----------



## Genjuro

> Originally posted by <b>SEOK</b>!
> 
> 
> Jasikevicius is on the list of Panathinaikos too, I think he will remain in Spain: he's too much soft to play in the Hellenic league, and Obradovic would put him on the bench 30 minutes per game...
> Tomasevic will be released, and I know that he's very very very close to sign with Skipper Bologna... while Ntikoudis is a power forward. A classical power forward.


I think Jasikevicius is talented enough to have room in any European club. In fact, he was MVP of the ACB finals this season.

About Tomasevic, I haven't heard anything about releasing him. I would be really surprised. Don't count on it.

Meanwhile, Pamesa Valencia has added another piece to the mix: Marko Popovic (the second foreigner).


----------



## bender

Milwaukees 2nd Round Draft Pick, Szymon Szewczyk, signed with Germanys perenial powerhouse Alba Berlin. He'll have some great games in the Euroleague, IMO.


----------



## Matiz

> Meanwhile, Pamesa Valencia has added another piece to the mix: Marko Popovic (the second foreigner).


Last year he almost won Adriatic league championship just by himself. He reminds me on Sasha Djordjevic.


----------



## qwertyu

> Originally posted by <b>Genjuro</b>!
> 
> I think Jasikevicius is talented enough to have room in any European club. In fact, he was MVP of the ACB finals this season.
> 
> About Tomasevic, I haven't heard anything about releasing him. I would be really surprised. Don't count on it.
> 
> Meanwhile, Pamesa Valencia has added another piece to the mix: Marko Popovic (the second foreigner).


lol you probably don't know Obradovic very well. He doesn't use anyone for more than 20-25 minutes. And he changes the starting 5 in almost every game.


----------



## Gousgounis

Obradovic seems to have lost t.....PAO already got 4 playmaker...and will go for a fifth (Jasikevicius)?????


Meanwhile
Andreas Glyniadakis---->AEK
Quadre Lollis--->AEK
Ian Vougioukas------->St. Louise


----------



## ostend

Quadre Lollis to AEK , damn why doesn't he stay closer to belgium. It was even said at first that he would come back to ostend.


----------



## Genjuro

> Originally posted by <b>qwertyu</b>!
> 
> 
> lol you probably don't know Obradovic very well. He doesn't use anyone for more than 20-25 minutes. And he changes the starting 5 in almost every game.


One thing is to play 20-25 minutes per game (how much do you think Saras played in Barcelona?) and another thing is 10 minutes like SEOK said.


----------



## Reznor

> Last year he almost won Adriatic league championship just by himself. He reminds me on Sasha Djordjevic.


Popovic did win the AL championship by himself He just killed Maccabi....

Maceo Baston is suppose to sign today with Maccabi Tel Aviv. 
Burstein signed for 3 more seasons with Maccabi. 
PG position...big question. The budget will probably cause Udrih to stay another season. Saras is an option, but a low one because of his demands, so I guess he will go to Tau or...he might get screwed up like Mula next season when he asked for too much money and didn't realize there aren't more options in the market...

I was told Ekezie is going to Olympiakos...and that Scoonie Penn is going to Cibnoa. and yeh Lollis to AEK as well. 

That's all I can think of so far.


----------



## qwertyu

> Originally posted by <b>Genjuro</b>!
> 
> One thing is to play 20-25 minutes per game (how much do you think Saras played in Barcelona?) and another thing is 10 minutes like SEOK said.


I think what SEOK was trying to say is that Obradovic gives his players incostistent minutes and it becomes difficult for them to learn to play as a team that way.


----------



## qwertyu

> Originally posted by <b>Reznor</b>!
> 
> 
> Popovic did win the AL championship by himself He just killed Maccabi....
> 
> Maceo Baston is suppose to sign today with Maccabi Tel Aviv.
> Burstein signed for 3 more seasons with Maccabi.
> PG position...big question. The budget will probably cause Udrih to stay another season. Saras is an option, but a low one because of his demands, so I guess he will go to Tau or...he might get screwed up like Mula next season when he asked for too much money and didn't realize there aren't more options in the market...
> 
> I was told Ekezie is going to Olympiakos...and that Scoonie Penn is going to Cibnoa. and yeh Lollis to AEK as well.
> 
> That's all I can think of so far.


Olympiakos is going to sign Ekezie e? There are rumors that Olympiakos is looking for a PF and a C and has targeted Wolkowyski for the PF position. Kenyon Jones seemed to be the main candidate for the C position but Panathinaikos is interested in him too, so I guess it makes sense that Olympiakos would be interested in Ekezie.

Panathinaikos is also waiting for Turkcan to be released from Siena to sign him.


----------



## ira

olimpiakos signed sklavos (from panionos) as PF 

they wish they could get pavlidis though


----------



## qwertyu

The official excuse for not going after Pavlidis was that he was expensive. Wolkowyski seems to be expensive too but Olympiakos is still interesting and is waiting for his price to go down.

As for Sklavos, I like him and I think he will help if he gets playing time. Subotic doesn't have a problem using short PF at the 5 (Ira you might remember when he was coaching Iraklis and he had Berry and Papachronis at the 4 and 5) and he coached Sklavos when he was at Panionios so I guess he trusts him. We also signed Kostas Harisis, a C that played last year at UCS (NCAA).


----------



## kingl

Ti frouto einai aytos o Harisis?Is he brother with the other Harissis?Is he good?What going on with the foreigns, Do you know any names?


----------



## qwertyu

> Originally posted by <b>kingl</b>!
> Ti frouto einai aytos o Harisis?Is he brother with the other Harissis?Is he good?What going on with the foreigns, Do you know any names?


No names yet man  

I've never heard of that Harisis guy before but I don't think he has any relation to Christos.

I just read somewhere today that Panathinaikos is really close to signing Shawn Kemp!


----------



## ira

it`s true about kemp !!! his manager verified that he has a great offer from panathinaikos....

what a waste of money !!!!


----------



## Gousgounis

Kostas Harissis is not related to Christo Harissis..He was a couple of years a bench player in Papagou but left to play college bball....He played some games but was suspended for a while


----------



## Just dunk it

> Originally posted by <b>ira</b>!
> it`s true about kemp !!! his manager verified that he has a great offer from panathinaikos....
> 
> what a waste of money !!!!


Shawn Kemp? Are you serious?


----------



## SEOK

Kostas Harisis has played already with the Hellenic NT last year in the tournaments Acropolis (Athens) and Citta' of Alassio in Italy. 
I've seen him in the last one and I've to admit he was not so impressive. Just a big boy, with a great size, but nothing more. 
Probably he will be a good back-up center. 

But the worst news of the world and of the century is about Peristeri (my fav team) and Near East Kaisariani. 
The unione between Peristeri and Panellinios failed, so the Princes of West decided to continue with... arrrrrrrrrgh, I can't even say that... bleargh..... with Near East. 

This is really awful. I can accept an union with a neutral team like Panellinios is (no anger, no problems, nothing between GSP and Panellinios), but the relationships between GSP and Near East have never been good. I don't like the supporters of Near East, too much fanatics, I don't like the club Near East, I don't like the colours of Near East. I really don't like this team, I think that excluding Panathinaikos, Olympiakos and AEK, I don't hate a team more than Near East. 
And now I've to become a supporter of the "Near East Peristeri"? 
Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrggggggggghhhhhhhhh!!!!!!

A doubt: Peristeri is known as "Princes of West" too. What kind of "Princes of West" are these of a team called "Near East"? 
"Near East Peristeri makes the big c-r-a-p!". Ok, you can't understand, but in Italian this sentence has a sense. 
AAAAAAARRRRRRGGGGGHHHHHHH!


----------



## JGKoblenz

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/story?id=1587412

It looks like Rick Rickert of Minnesota is going to play in an European team for next season. Any ideas where will he play?


----------



## qwertyu

> Originally posted by <b>SEOK</b>!
> Kostas Harisis has played already with the Hellenic NT last year in the tournaments Acropolis (Athens) and Citta' of Alassio in Italy.
> I've seen him in the last one and I've to admit he was not so impressive. Just a big boy, with a great size, but nothing more.
> Probably he will be a good back-up center.
> 
> But the worst news of the world and of the century is about Peristeri (my fav team) and Near East Kaisariani.
> The unione between Peristeri and Panellinios failed, so the Princes of West decided to continue with... arrrrrrrrrgh, I can't even say that... bleargh..... with Near East.
> 
> This is really awful. I can accept an union with a neutral team like Panellinios is (no anger, no problems, nothing between GSP and Panellinios), but the relationships between GSP and Near East have never been good. I don't like the supporters of Near East, too much fanatics, I don't like the club Near East, I don't like the colours of Near East. I really don't like this team, I think that excluding Panathinaikos, Olympiakos and AEK, I don't hate a team more than Near East.
> And now I've to become a supporter of the "Near East Peristeri"?
> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrggggggggghhhhhhhhh!!!!!!
> 
> A doubt: Peristeri is known as "Princes of West" too. What kind of "Princes of West" are these of a team called "Near East"?
> "Near East Peristeri makes the big c-r-a-p!". Ok, you can't understand, but in Italian this sentence has a sense.
> AAAAAAARRRRRRGGGGGHHHHHHH!


Really they're still thinking of doing that with another team now that Kyriakou and Panellinios backed out?
And you're right how can a team from the western part of Athens be called Near East? That's just stupid hehe


----------



## qwertyu

As for Kemp I don't see why you guys think he's so bad. He was starting for Orlando this year wasn't he? He can't be that bad. He was for many years the best PF in the NBA.


----------



## ira

> Originally posted by <b>Just dunk it</b>!
> Shawn Kemp? Are you serious?


yes .... and be surpised !!! the owner of panathinaikos has too much money to spend  

he got dominic wilkins ... why not kemp ? 


i still think that it will be a waste though


----------



## Just dunk it

Finally Jamie Arnold lands on DKV Joventut for two years.


----------



## SEOK

CSKA Moscow signed Milan Gurovic and Dragan Tarlac: ah, Ivkovic and "the protected players". I really would like to understand why a Gurovic is needed when you already have two elements like Monya and Khryapa in your team...


----------



## ostend

Is is sure they signed with cska moscow??? How are they, they any good, or will they be the coach his favorit and not having any qualities at all?!? 
As long as they don't get in the way of jr it's okay! Are they centers or what ...cause i sure as hell never heard of them!


----------



## SEOK

Are you talking about Monya and Khryapa? They are fantastic players, devasting forwards that can play both 3 and 4. 
I can't understand what Gurovic does there. 

I still think the problem of CSKA is Holden. Sorry Ostend, but I really can't stand this player. Yes, he's very talented, but his head is completely empty. He's not a "play-maker", but a guard in the body of a point-guard. I hate his choices, the fact he keeps on shooting even if he is living an evening with awful percentages... I remember a Euroleague game, AEK-Olympiakos at the "Peace and Friendship". He concluded with 1/13 from beyond the arc, and that summer he was great penetrating. 
Nothing. He continued to shoot. And at the end, he lost the game. 

I really don't like the couple of guards CSKA has: Holden and Brown. I don't think they will bring to anything. Considering who was free at the beginning of the summer they should have found something better (and Brown has a 1.300.000 USD contract!).


----------



## ostend

i'm sorry but it shows that you don't consider other things that may cause a player to have a bad game. I support every shot he makes, i know that he can do it. And i sure as hell know more why he sometimes has a bad day, :upset: And no i wasn't asking about monya and [edited] about the new ones. 
Oh don't forget if it wasn't for him, y'all would never have won the championship, the same goes for all the teams he played for, because everywhere he won a title , that must count for something. To me he remains the best , sometimes people judge people without knowing the background, that makes me sick. It also shows that you have no knowledge of him what so ever. So whatever, the ones who know him and are in his heart, know that he's the best. And if anyone was to blaim in aek, let it be some greek players refusing to pass to an american even when he was having a good day.
You'll see, he'll make it to the nba, cause he's just too good.:yes: 
:upset:


----------



## gvergoulas

> And if anyone was to blaim in aek, let it be some greek players refusing to pass to an american even when he was having a good day.


Ostend, I don't think that there is anyone to blame for anything in AEK since they won the champioship last year. As far as as Greek players not passing him the ball, I can't understand where you got that from? Holden was always handling the ball (nothing wrong with that, he was the point guard) and had the green light to shoot so he souldn't be complaining.


----------



## 2222

*Turkcan in CSKA*

CSKA Moscow signed Mirsad Turkcan for two years. Turkcan is going to receive 2.4 million dollars fdor his services.


P.S. Some basketball ''experts'' like Seok and suspect(lol) were calling Turkcan and Kutluay big losers. They were and are wanted by Ivkovic and Obradovic, the two best coaches in Europe in terms of picking the right players. Now does that implicitly mean that you two would make better coaches than those two?


----------



## ltsook

Siena signed Bootsie Thornton


----------



## ostend

> Originally posted by <b>gvergoulas</b>!
> 
> 
> Ostend, I don't think that there is anyone to blame for anything in AEK since they won the champioship last year. As far as as Greek players not passing him the ball, I can't understand where you got that from? Holden was always handling the ball (nothing wrong with that, he was the point guard) and had the green light to shoot so he souldn't be complaining.


Where i got it from , by seeing it with my own eyes. Yeah i was in athens to see jr last year, me and jr go way back. Not only i am from that opinion of some greeks (not all of them) and no i'm not gonna name him, i'm not like that, not wanting to pass him the ball at certain times.

No jr never complained, he's not the type of person to complain to television or to some people. What i saw in the 3 games i've seen was that a certain player didn't like jr, and (in france) lost the game , because in a crucial point he didn't pass the ball to jr whom i might say was wide open.

oh and i got a question, where the players park there car in aek at the arena, has the wall still got the grafitti "JR holden you're the best"??? That was hilarious. Kinda wished i did it but someone from greece beat me to it.

Oh and goodluck with lollis, you'll need it. I still remember when chris carr got sacked, too slow ....well take a look at quadre, he's worse then chris. Why was he fired anyway, too expensive????


----------



## SEOK

Yehovic-Turkcan has for sure a very good agent... it's incredible how few understood what a loser he's (he has never won anything, only some minor competitions like turkish championships or president's cups: everytime he has missed completely the hot games, playoff, semifinals, finals. He's just a player for stats, nothing more), and what a problem in a team he's. 

After having played for Efes Pilsen he went to the States, "playing" in New York and Milwaukee. Then he was back and he played some months with Efes Pilsen. He had problem eith everyone, he went to Racing Paris (winning nothing in France too), he signed with CSKA and he was not able to get the Russian championship. Then Siena, where he has been the funniest player of the Italian playoff and of the EL-F4. Now he's coming back in Russia, where he already failed. Let's be prepared to the third victory of Perm. 

Well, the Hellenic championship has simply lost a clown of basketball.


----------



## italianBBlover

Time ago I was a moderate fan of Mirsad, but when I saw many "hot-games" where Turkcan was a ghost, well ... I agree partially with Seok  

Other news

_Montepaschi Siena_ signed *Giacomo Galanda*, one of the best italian PF/C.

_Scavolini Pesaro_ signed the center *William "Bud" Eley * , great defender, very good rebounder and good shooter.


----------



## qwertyu

> Originally posted by <b>ostend</b>!
> 
> 
> Where i got it from , by seeing it with my own eyes. Yeah i was in athens to see jr last year, me and jr go way back. Not only i am from that opinion of some greeks (not all of them) and no i'm not gonna name him, i'm not like that, not wanting to pass him the ball at certain times.


Who was he? Come on man, there's nothing wrong with naming the player who wasn't passing the ball. You're not the first person to criticize a player on these boards. Everyone does it all the time :laugh:


----------



## ostend

I guess i'm not everyone:laugh:


----------



## ira

aek instead of karagkoutis who signed to marousi got papaioakim


----------



## qwertyu

> Originally posted by <b>ostend</b>!
> I guess i'm not everyone:laugh:


I understand but there's really nothing wrong with saying who wasn't a team player.
And I don't want to sound rude but your opinion can't have much value if you can't say who was the player who wasn't passing the ball to Holden.

I understand that you might think it's Holden's personal matter and you don't want to discuss it, but it's a basketball matter so there's really nothing wrong it.

My wild guess is that the player you're referring to is Hatzis because he is the team's SG and had the ball in his hands the most time after Holden. And because he is a shooter he sometimes forces shots. My team Olympiakos has the same problem with Milan Tomic. He forces shots, he has won us some big games, but we have also lost a lot of games because of him (the game in Barcelona this year for example, if we had won we would have been at the F4 instead of Barcelona).


----------



## SEOK

About the "Near East Peristeri" there are not other news. Only an interview to Kostas Tsartsaris, who played both in Peristeri both in Near East, in which he says this is something very good. 
Sorry Kosta, but I cannot agree. 

It seems the name won't be "Near East Peristeri", it means that sometimes God exists... but "Gymnastikos Syllogos Ethnikos Asteras Peristeri". 
"Ethnikos Asteras" is the name of the football team of Kaisariani, and a star is in the logo of Near East. A little bit better, but it's always something "that makes the big c.r.a.p".
The colours... white and yellow for the home-games, blue and red on the road.


----------



## ira

iraklis signed papadopoulos from panathinaikos (initialy transfered from iraklis !!)


----------



## Gousgounis

Good signing by Iraklis............He is one of many youngsters that Obradovic didn't develop..
If Sofoklis stays (which I think he will) my guess is that Sofo will be playing the PF spot and Lazos the C...Diamantidis and Pavlidis chose to stay as well.....Iraklis will have a really good team next year......

Anyway Iraklis is not the only team from Thessaloniki that will be stronger next year..... I think that Aris will have a really good team as well (they will keep Solomon and have signed Baily and Kommatos)...Good for the league

Some other transfers
Kenyon Jones---->PAO
Matjiaz Smodis---->PAO????
Horace Jenkins---->AEK?????


----------



## ira

a few says ago i was sure about solomon staying but now it seems that it is more difficult ... solomon (is said to be) disappointed by the fact that kommatos gets more money than him 
possibly he will stay 
but kommatos and solomon aren`t team players .. each one wants the ball just for himself and alexandris will have to solve this


if iraklis didn`t have so many financial problems (i don`t mean an owner like gianakopoulos but some one who can guarantee an average budget) would be a very strong opponent for panathinaikos in the next championship 

just remmember the players that left the team because of this problem : karagkoutis, papaioakim, chatzivrettas, gianouzakos ... all playing in top teams ... add to them papadopoulos,diamantidis,pavlidis and sofoklis .... :-( :-(


----------



## Red_Bandit

> Originally posted by <b>SEOK</b>!
> CSKA Moscow signed Milan Gurovic and Dragan Tarlac: ah, Ivkovic and "the protected players". I really would like to understand why a Gurovic is needed when you already have two elements like Monya and Khryapa in your team...


Ok i know that Tarlac signed with CSKA Moscow, but Gurovic??? Didnt he just leave Unicaja Malaga to play with DKV Joventut Badalona??



what other serbian players are available right now?? what other star european players are still free agents?? can someone post a list?


----------



## qwertyu

Panathinaikos also signed Kenyon Jones and is still looking for a PF. The 2 candidates appear to be Smodis from Kinder Bologna and Kornel David from Hungary.

Iraklis signed Lazaros Papadopoulos which is great both for Lazaros and Sofoklis, because now Sofoklis will be able to play at the 4. Has Iraklis also kept Pavlidis? I think a team with Diamantidis, Pavlidis, Schortsianitis and Papadopoulos and a SG would be very good.


----------



## ira

> Originally posted by <b>qwertyu</b>!
> Has Iraklis also kept Pavlidis? I think a team with Diamantidis, Pavlidis, Schortsianitis and Papadopoulos and a SG would be very good.


someone isn`t reading all the posts  

yes iraklis kept pavlidis and possibly he will to move to small forward (pretty good 3pt shooter)

sg will most probably be iliadis (like last year)
the budget is too(i mean TOO) tight and the coach doesn`t intend to sign non greek players apart from steve bucknall (who is almost greek by now


----------



## Gousgounis

Solomon won't be playing with ARIS next year as he chose to sign with Tau......

Matjaz Smodis will probably sign with Skipper Bologna and not with PAO...Obradovic want's to get Sani Becirovic and that would make him the fifth(!!!!) playmaker at PAO (even though he plays a bit SG as well)



> someone isn`t reading all the posts
> 
> yes iraklis kept pavlidis and possibly he will to move to small forward (pretty good 3pt shooter)
> 
> sg will most probably be iliadis (like last year)
> the budget is too(i mean TOO) tight and the coach doesn`t intend to sign non greek players apart from steve bucknall (who is almost greek by now



Yeah Kakiouzis should move Pavlidis to the SF spot....It would be better for the team as well as Ira can't afford having one of Sofo,Pavlidis or Lazos on the bench...I won't be surprised if Ira will be a top 4 team........A smart thing to strengthen up the bench would be to try to sign Haris Markopoulos....(he shouldn't be that expensive by now with all his health problems)


----------



## ira

> Originally posted by <b>Gousgounis</b>!
> Solomon won't be playing with ARIS next year as he chose to sign with Tau......


is there an official anouncement on this one? 
cause last night the manager of solomon said that there isn`t any agreement with tau 

but aris has withdrawn its interest in solomon and possibly will go after blackney





> A smart thing to strengthen up the bench would be to try to sign Haris Markopoulos....(he shouldn't be that expensive by now with all his health problems)


markopoulos is not a good option 
first because of the way he left the team last year and most importantly because iraklis has a young very talanted PG coming up (kalaitsidis) and kakiousis will give him play time

BTW panathinaikos is trying to sign sofoklis and i think they will


----------



## gvergoulas

According to the Eurobasket site Ukler signed Rentzias! Somehow I have trouble believing this. I though that he would at least try one more year in the NBA before comming back, besides, apparently he had a good summer league with the Sixers and he even said that the new coach trusts him more than Brown did...

to be continued


----------



## Gousgounis

Rentzias has only himself to blame for playing next year in Turkey........
Another transfer rumour out there is Rodrick Blakney to Maroussi.....I don't get that at all...They already got Spanoulis why do they wan't Blakney???


----------



## italianBBlover

Scavolini Pesaro signs *Alphonso Ford* ! 

What a great team this year ! Scarone, Frosini, Ranniko, Milic, Ford, "Bud" Ely ...
And now the PF is coming too (maybe Rodney Elliot) .


----------



## qwertyu

Rentzias said that he hasn't signed with Ulker. He's been having discussions with the team, but that's all.

Yes Solomon is gone. I hear that he might sign with Tau.

Aris signed his replacement Anthony Goldwire. 
Paok also signed Mulaomerovic and another guy from former Yugoslavia, I think it's Radojevic but I heard it on the radio so I'mnot sure if that's what I heard.
Panathinaikos signed Artemis Kouvaris another C to rot on the bench like Papadopoulos did for 2 years.


----------



## Matiz

> I think it's Radojevic


Aleksandar Radojevic! He played for Olimpija few years back- he is very usefull agile at 220 cm( 7'3'') and that makes him a freak in defense.



> What a great team this year ! Scarone, Frosini, Ranniko, Milic, Ford, "Bud" Ely ...


They've become one of the most serious candidates for Italian championship although they could use a powerforward like they had 2 years ago( Joseph Blair)... Scavolini should play in euroleague instead of Virtus!:yes:


----------



## Matiz

Smodis signed with Skipper...


----------



## Zalgirinis

> Originally posted by <b>Matiz</b>!
> Smodis signed with Skipper...


...and injured his back in few hours  

Skipper staff could be in shock - sign and boom injury..., well it says he'll be out just for two weeks, but injuring back can be start of chronical pains too. I wont care so much, but Zalgiris plays in one group with Skipper and Smodis is really good player.


----------



## gvergoulas

Diamandopoulos is again linked with Olympiakos now that Virtus is gone. Can somebody explain to me why a team would get 7 guards?


----------



## Gousgounis

Yeah that's strange........What's up with PAO and Oly signing mostly guards????Did they forget about the F and C positions????

Anyway some more signings

Mike Batiste----->PAO
Artemis Kouvaris----->PAO

I don't think PAO will be that good next season.....They lost some really good players and are trying to replace them with joke players like Papanikolaou, Kouvaris, Batiste.......The good thing though is they will probably not sign Sofoklis after landing Batiste , Jones Kouvaris...I heard that Sofo is angry with Iraklis and want's to leave...I hope he will calm down and realize it will be best for him to stay especially now that they got Lazos...
I expect AEK to be very good (especially if the land Horace Jenkins)...I also expect Oly to be improved (not by much though)...
This is how I think the A1 will end..(even though we have to wait a little bit more)

1. AEK
2. Oly 
3. PAO


----------



## Matiz

> ...and injured his back in few hours


 I know and that's why he'll pass EC. I'm gettin one very angry madafaka: Nesterovic, Smodis, Becirovic, Udrih, Mcdonald... MISSING!!?!:upset: :upset: :upset: :rocket: :krazy:


----------



## qwertyu

> Originally posted by <b>Matiz</b>!
> 
> Aleksandar Radojevic! He played for Olimpija few years back- he is very usefull agile at 220 cm( 7'3'') and that makes him a freak in defense.


yep that's the player. Aleksandar Rdojevic. Wasn't he drafted by Toronto a few years ago, but hardly even played a game in the NBA because of injuries?


----------



## qwertyu

> Originally posted by <b>gvergoulas</b>!
> Diamandopoulos is again linked with Olympiakos now that Virtus is gone. Can somebody explain to me why a team would get 7 guards?


There's no way Olympiakos could possibly be interested in Diamantopoulos. What Olympiakos needs is a 5 right now. 
I can't understand why we would be interested in a SG


----------



## gvergoulas

qwertyu, I agree with you but I was simply stating what Sportnews had reported. Anyway, since I posted that there have been other reports saying that some team in Spain was also interested in Diamandopoulos. We shall see....


----------



## qwertyu

> Originally posted by <b>Gousgounis</b>!
> Yeah that's strange........What's up with PAO and Oly signing mostly guards????Did they forget about the F and C positions????
> 
> Anyway some more signings
> 
> Mike Batiste----->PAO
> Artemis Kouvaris----->PAO
> 
> I don't think PAO will be that good next season.....They lost some really good players and are trying to replace them with joke players like Papanikolaou, Kouvaris, Batiste.......The good thing though is they will probably not sign Sofoklis after landing Batiste , Jones Kouvaris...I heard that Sofo is angry with Iraklis and want's to leave...I hope he will calm down and realize it will be best for him to stay especially now that they got Lazos...
> I expect AEK to be very good (especially if the land Horace Jenkins)...I also expect Oly to be improved (not by much though)...
> This is how I think the A1 will end..(even though we have to wait a little bit more)
> 
> 1. AEK
> 2. Oly
> 3. PAO


I still think Panathinaikos is the favorite for the greek championship. Batiste had a good season last year for Memphis and I think he's going to be a good addition to the team.
Panathinaikos probably completed their roster which looks like this

McDonald or Lakovic/Kalaitzis/Gagaloudis
Hatzivretas
Papanikolaou or Alvertis
Batiste/Tsartsaris
Jones/Middleton/Kouvaris

which isn't as impressive as last year's roster but it's still better than the other team's rosters.

Olympiakos

Milisavlievic
Liadelis/Tomic
Gorenc/Giannouzakos
Jurak/Sklavos
Printezis/ Wolkowyski perhaps?

AEK
Jenkins/ Nikolaidis
Hatzis/Zisis
Lollis/Tapoutos
Papaioakeim
Glyniadakis

Not very impressive e?

Aris looks quite impressive with

Goldwire
Bailey
Kommatos
Stack
Likholitov

and Iraklis has good greek players but many financial problems

Diamantidis
Iliadis
Paulidis
Schortsianitis
Papadopoulos

I think that now that the teams in Greece have agreed to limit the number of foreigners to 5 I don't think they will be as competitive as they were in the past in european competitions but it had to happen because the teams couldn't afford to pay all that money.


----------



## qwertyu

> Originally posted by <b>gvergoulas</b>!
> qwertyu, I agree with you but I was simply stating what Sportnews had reported. Anyway, since I posted that there have been other reports saying that some team in Spain was also interested in Diamandopoulos. We shall see....


I know I read it too, I just thought it was false rumors because it really doesn't make sense.


----------



## Gousgounis

> Originally posted by <b>qwertyu</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> AEK
> Jenkins/ Nikolaidis
> Hatzis/Zisis
> Lollis/Tapoutos
> Papaioakeim
> Glyniadakis
> 
> Not very impressive e?


Well you forgot some players...This more like it:

Jenkins/Nikoalaidis/Sourlis
Hatzis//Zisis/Magounis
Tapoutos/Misiakos
Lollis/Antic/Papaioakim
Glyniadakis/Bouroussis

Also expect Antic to play some minutes at the SF spot....


----------



## Matiz

> Wasn't he drafted by Toronto a few years ago, but hardly even played a game in the NBA because of injuries?


Jp I believe he was 15th pick- He was even presented at NBA action! His knies were the reason he never got any playn time in NBA.



> which isn't as impressive as last year's roster but it's still better than the other team's rosters.


Hey!! you got rid of Kutluay- what more do you wan't!? 



> Milisavlievic
> Liadelis/Tomic
> Gorenc/Giannouzakos
> Jurak/Sklavos
> Printezis/ Wolkowyski perhaps?


They are stronger than last year...


----------



## italianBBlover

Holy [edited], Teemu Rannikko out for 5-6 months after an injury during a friendship game between Finland and Russia :no: :sigh: 

So now Scavolini Pesaro must search a new holder playmaker ( 2th is Scarone).

For luck the new Scavolini's owner Amadio has many money and, above all, a very good GM.


----------



## SEOK

> Originally posted by <b>Gousgounis</b>!
> Rentzias has only himself to blame for playing next year in Turkey........


Is this why he choose Turkey or why he decided to leave the NBA? In the first case, he's great. Really, this is a proof. 
Rentzias will have a one million USD (1.427.500.000.000 Turkish liras :laugh: :laugh: ), and everyone knows that Rentzias doesn't deserve a similar contract. 
With the same amount of money a Greek or an Italian or a Spanish team can buy a player who's much better than Rentzias (Ntikoudis 900.000 USD in Valencia). Rentzias could worth 500.000 / 600.000 UDS in a European team, and would play in Athens, Madrid, Rome for a similar amount. Look at Melvin Booker, who has a 750.000 USD... in Italy he would have never passed the half milion, because Booker doesn't worth than 500.000 USD. 
Ulker and Efes Pilsen have to force the amounts, because offering the same of a European team to a player, the player would choose Panathinaikos or Real Madrid, or even teams that don't partecipate to the Euroleague (Alphonso Ford in Scavolini Pesaro, for example; Dejan Tomasevic in Pamesa or Anthony Parker in Rome last year). It means that to be at the same level of the European top-teams, Efes Pilsen or Ulker should have a budget much higher than Panathinaikos, or Real Madrid, or Barcelona. 

1.000.000 USD to Rentzias? This is absolutely funny...


----------



## ira

i think he also got some money from sixers in order to break the contract .... 

but i agree 100% with you .... retzias is nowhere near 1mil per year !!!


----------



## qwertyu

> Originally posted by <b>Matiz</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey!! you got rid of Kutluay- what more do you wan't!?


Hey, I'm an Olympiakos supporter! hehe


----------



## qwertyu

> Originally posted by <b>SEOK</b>!
> 
> 
> Is this why he choose Turkey or why he decided to leave the NBA? In the first case, he's great. Really, this is a proof.
> Rentzias will have a one million USD (1.427.500.000.000 Turkish liras :laugh: :laugh: ), and everyone knows that Rentzias doesn't deserve a similar contract.
> With the same amount of money a Greek or an Italian or a Spanish team can buy a player who's much better than Rentzias (Ntikoudis 900.000 USD in Valencia). Rentzias could worth 500.000 / 600.000 UDS in a European team, and would play in Athens, Madrid, Rome for a similar amount. Look at Melvin Booker, who has a 750.000 USD... in Italy he would have never passed the half milion, because Booker doesn't worth than 500.000 USD.
> Ulker and Efes Pilsen have to force the amounts, because offering the same of a European team to a player, the player would choose Panathinaikos or Real Madrid, or even teams that don't partecipate to the Euroleague (Alphonso Ford in Scavolini Pesaro, for example; Dejan Tomasevic in Pamesa or Anthony Parker in Rome last year). It means that to be at the same level of the European top-teams, Efes Pilsen or Ulker should have a budget much higher than Panathinaikos, or Real Madrid, or Barcelona.
> 
> 1.000.000 USD to Rentzias? This is absolutely funny...


I feel sorry for Ulker hehe


----------



## Matiz

Cibona signed Scoonie Penn- in my opinion at the moment one of the best playmakers playing in europe...



> For luck the new Scavolini's owner Amadio has many money and, above all, a very good GM.


And a good team- they should get Uleb's wild card now after this virtus thing...


----------



## J-Will2

Maccabi is about to sign Sarunas Jasikevicius. Even though I love Udrih, whos future is still uncertain, I have to say that Maccabi has gained a great player and just what they need... Sarunas is my favourite PG since the days he played for Olimpija. Maccabi is definately a contender for the title this year. :yes:


----------



## italianBBlover

Scavolini Pesaro signs PF *Rodney Elliott* ( 44% from the 6,25 line)


----------



## qwertyu

> Originally posted by <b>J-Will2</b>!
> Maccabi is about to sign Sarunas Jasikevicius. Even though I love Udrih, whos future is still uncertain, I have to say that Maccabi has gained a great player and just what they need... Sarunas is my favourite PG since the days he played for Olimpija. Maccabi is definately a contender for the title this year. :yes:



yep. Macabi will be very strong next year with Jasikevicius.


----------



## gvergoulas

Diamandopoulos has signed for Olympiakos and will get 300,000 Euros a year! I can't believe they spend so much money on guards...now this will be interesting, I wonder who will get the most playing time, Liadelis or Diamandopoulos? Not to mention all the other gaurds fighting for position (Tomic, Harisis, and the other yougo from Paok)
I think they should trade some players in get some centre or forward.


----------



## Matiz

> and the other yougo from Paok)


You didn't mean Gorenc hopefuly?


----------



## SEOK

> Originally posted by <b>gvergoulas</b>!
> Diamandopoulos has signed for Olympiakos and will get 300,000 Euros a year! I can't believe they spend so much money on guards...now this will be interesting, I wonder who will get the most playing time, Liadelis or Diamandopoulos? Not to mention all the other gaurds fighting for position (Tomic, Harisis, and the other yougo from Paok)
> I think they should trade some players in get some centre or forward.


Diamantopoulos and Olympiakos had an agreement already some days ago, I don't know why they have waited till today. 
Anyway, OSFP has: 
*Panagiotis Liadellis*, 22.7 ppg in 16 games with Makedonikos; 
*Giorgios Diamantopoulos*, 26.5 ppg in 24 games with Panionios; 
*Boris Gorenc*, 21.2 ppg in 40 games with Metis Varese. 

I'm waiting for the flying knives in the dressing-room of OSFP, considering that. They have 70 points in their hands, and these three players are used to be the first violin in their teams. Now one of them won't even be in the starting five. Considering that Gorenc is a true problem too in any dressing room, the situation could go out of control in two hours...


----------



## Gousgounis

> I'm waiting for the flying knives in the dressing-room of OSFP, considering that. They have 70 points in their hands, and these three players are used to be the first violin in their teams. Now one of them won't even be in the starting five. Considering that Gorenc is a true problem too in any dressing room, the situation could go out of control in two hours...


lol......Diamantopoulos is badass too....He will get along really well with his new friends Liadelis and Gorenc   
I guess now that he is a Gavro player he will be provoking opponent players and fans even more...


----------



## gvergoulas

> You didn't mean Gorenc hopefuly?


No, I though that Olympiakos also signed Milisavljevic from Paok? I just hate spelling out his name  He is a bit of a shooter as well. I didn't know Gorenc had a reputation too...this could get very ugly :no:


----------



## Matiz

Gorenc will be quiet because of Subotic- but he simply will play in first lineup, he always did, in the other case he would sign with another team. 
I've heard Golemac is Near signing for Olympiakos.

and Erazem Lorbek betrayed Olimpija and went to Skipper... raised in Olimpija he didn't play one game for senior team... :verysad:


----------



## J-Will2

> Originally posted by <b>Matiz</b>!
> Gorenc will be quiet because of Subotic- but he simply will play in first lineup, he always did, in the other case he would sign with another team.
> I've heard Golemac is Near signing for Olympiakos.
> 
> and Erazem Lorbek betrayed Olimpija and went to Skipper... raised in Olimpija he didn't play one game for senior team... :verysad:


Well I agree with you Matiz. About Gorenc, I mean. He is too much of a star to start on the bench. He also has a greater reputation as Diamantopoulos and he's just a little bit better then Liadellis. As much as I know Liadelis' game, I think that he could improve his scoring from long range. Gorenc could also play on SF...

As for Lorbek- I just don't understand him. Why'd he choose Skipper over Olimpija, when he would have a guaranteed spot in the starting 5 and a lot of minutes there!?! He could really get a chance to prove himself in Europe. (And it would mean that Olimpija would get strong under the hoop again after many years)Whatever :dead:


----------



## Gousgounis

Diama is better than Liadelis.........Anyway it will be interesting how Oly will solve this problem....I guess Gorenc will be playing SF as neither Diama or Liadelis can play at that position..


----------



## qwertyu

> Originally posted by <b>gvergoulas</b>!
> 
> 
> No, I though that Olympiakos also signed Milisavljevic from Paok? I just hate spelling out his name  He is a bit of a shooter as well. I didn't know Gorenc had a reputation too...this could get very ugly :no:


yep we signed Milisavlievic too and he likes to hold the ball a lot, as does Tomic and the 3 SGs mentioned. I don't think all these players will stay at the team for a whole season.


----------



## ostend

ostend signed joey beard, does anyone know something about him?


----------



## J-Will2

> Originally posted by <b>Gousgounis</b>!
> Diama is better than Liadelis.........Anyway it will be interesting how Oly will solve this problem....I guess Gorenc will be playing SF as neither Diama or Liadelis can play at that position..


I know that Diama had much better numbers this year. I agree that he's very prosperous, but can he handle the pressure of the EC? Can he play at his best?

Subotic will have a very hard job trying to put together the team that would turn out just right... I just hope that both SLO players get enough minutes! Sorry, gotta be a bit of a patriot


----------



## italianBBlover

> Originally posted by <b>ostend</b>!
> ostend signed joey beard, does anyone know something about him?


No bad

Last year Joey (PF-C , U.S. / Italian citizen, he played sometimes with Italy's NT too ) played in Reggio Calabria with good numbers : 8.6 points per game in 22 minutes, 60.5% from 2 ( 72/119 ) , 6.0 rebounds; not so good in the free throws with an 50.7% ...

In Belgium he will be surely a very good player.


----------



## Chef

Brian Howard, last year at Paris Basket, is very close to my team Bilbao Basket...


Starvydas, can you tell me how is he? Is he a good scorer? Athletic? Good shooter?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Matiz

Krka signed Rick Rickert drafted as no.55 from Minnesota. 
He had 15.6 ppg and 6.2 rpg in his last year at Minnesotta University...


----------



## Zalgirinis

Something new in Zalgiris side...

Our captain Midaugas Timinskas stays in club for one more year. Last week it was also confirmed that two young but with great potential players Paulius Jankunas and Simonas Serapinas will play in team.

Now theres still a question mark on Ed Cota, who seems will say his answer in a week. If he stays in Zalgiris, what we need is only SG, who will be from Europe.


----------



## Matiz

What is with Sabonis? Will he sign with Zalgiris?


----------



## Zalgirinis

> Originally posted by <b>Matiz</b>!
> What is with Sabonis? Will he sign with Zalgiris?


I think so. Hes still having his vacations, let him rest for a while. When needed he will certainly do his job.


----------



## Matiz

In Slovenian BBall site an article says Sabonis, Beard, Timinskas and Salenga are playing for Zalgiris next year... I'm really curios how big impact Sabonis will have on Zalgiris this year- i mean baskball in Europe is a bit less intensive than in NBA, that should serve his knees quite well, there are no such thing as run & gun, and the ball is circling around the defense more- that is where imo Sabonis can make a big impact, especially because 220 cm guy is hard to cover, mosty this is solved with double team, but Sabonis is one of the greatest passers in his position... I can't wait for the new season to start! :yes:


----------



## ostend

Mario Austin signed with cska moscow


----------



## Markoishvili

Cibona sign Jurica Golemac and Andrija Zizic.


----------



## Hrvoje

Cibona is building pretty good team, and if Bagaric sign for them, starting five would be something like this:

C - Bagaric
PF- Zizic
SF- Mamic (Golemac)
SG- Rimac
PG- Penn


----------



## Matiz

Very good team, Bagaric could be dominant in Europe imo and Scoonie Penn is very good replacement for Planinic. But didn't Zizic have contract with Split that forbids him to play for any other Croatian club this season? anyway Adriatic league will be hard next year.


----------



## ira

anyone knows anything about bolonia and schortsianitis ???


----------



## Hrvoje

> Originally posted by <b>Matiz</b>!
> Very good team, Bagaric could be dominant in Europe imo and Scoonie Penn is very good replacement for Planinic. But didn't Zizic have contract with Split that forbids him to play for any other Croatian club this season? anyway Adriatic league will be hard next year.


I read somewhere that Zizic will sign for one German club first, and then he will be transfered to Cibona.


----------



## italianBBlover

> Originally posted by <b>ira</b>!
> anyone knows anything about bolonia and schortsianitis ???


Yesterday he was in "Basket City" ... and the rumors are runnings ...
But we must wait still some days.


----------



## SEOK

As I've written somewhere else yesterday, Shortsianitis is going to sign with Olympiakos Piraeus... the trip in Italy has been a good move to show there are many offers and to ask for more money. 

Benetton Treviso signed Maurice Evans, former player in Gavrolandia. 
Comments:  :uhoh:


----------



## italianBBlover

> Originally posted by <b>SEOK</b>!
> As I've written somewhere else yesterday, Shortsianitis is going to sign with Olympiakos Piraeus... the trip in Italy has been a good move to show there are many offers and to ask for more money.


That's a fake: Sofocles is still free and he will sign a contract only about monday or tuesday; and he said to some friends that he want play with Fortitudo ...

We must still wait :yes:


----------



## ira

sofoklis IS NOT free !!!! he has a 3 years contract with iraklis


----------



## italianBBlover

> Originally posted by <b>ira</b>!
> sofoklis IS NOT free !!!! he has a 3 years contract with iraklis


What about Sofoklis ? I was talking of Sofokl*e*s Schortsianitis ( "Baby Shaq" )


----------



## qwertyu

> Originally posted by <b>italianBBlover</b>!
> 
> 
> What about Sofoklis ? I was talking of Sofokl*e*s Schortsianitis ( "Baby Shaq" )


Actually it's Sofoklis not Sofokles.

In Greece we have our own alphabet we don't use the latin alphabet and the letter that we use in Sofoklis name is H (ita) which sounds as an i.


----------



## SEOK

There are good reasons to believe that Shortsianitis signed today with Aris Thessaloniki a three-years contract, with NBA escape at the end of each season (still nothing official).


----------



## italianBBlover

Fortitudo, Aris, Iraklis, Olympiakos ... 

We can make a pool : where is "Baby Saq" going  


:grinning:


----------



## Zelena Hracka

> Originally posted by <b>italianBBlover</b>!
> Fortitudo, Aris, Iraklis, Olympiakos ...
> 
> We can make a pool : where is "Baby Saq" going
> 
> 
> :grinning:


He is definately staying in Greece. Despite the effords of the people of Iraklis, I see him going to either Oly or Aris. He doesn't want to leave Greece right now (for personal reasons) and therefore I don't think F.Bologna has a chance. I believe that the best thing to do is to stay with Iraklis where he will have lots of playing minutes (in an environment that feels as his own) and also having Papadopoulos and Pavlidis at his side he will be able to do great things with the (purely greek) team of Iraklis. However his personal preference is Oly (damn it!). As for the Aris issue, I also heard something today. That would be interesting!


----------



## ira

i totaly agree with Zelena Hracka 

with iraklis he will have quaranteed play time 
his coach showed him last year year that he counts on him 

unfortunately (for sofoklis) his manager wants a tranfer (so more money for him - when sofo goes to NBA he will get new manager) and convinced him that other teams can offer more to him (not only money) 

he should learn something from papadopoulos` transfer... 
papadopoulos in his last season with iraklis had great stats in greek elague and europe eith many double-double 
then went to panathinaikos and averaged 5 mins/game .....


----------



## qwertyu

you all know how much I love my team Olympiakos, but for his own good I think he should stay at Iraklis. 
If he comes to Olympiakos he will have to share minutes with ALton Ford, but if he stays at Iraklis he will get a lot of minutes at the 4, with Papadopoulos at the 5.

But I guess he feels Iraklis was responsible for the fact that he wasn't drafted in the first round and he doesn't want to play with them again.


----------



## ira

> Originally posted by <b>qwertyu</b>!
> But I guess he feels Iraklis was responsible for the fact that he wasn't drafted in the first round and he doesn't want to play with them again.


that`s what i`ve heard too..... but i can`t understand it!


----------



## Matiz

I don't know for this case, but Mathew Maurer said Lampe fall to 2nd round because his club (real Madrid) noticed everybody they won't let him to nba for two more years- same thing must have happened to Sofoklis it's logical and I don't see any other reason why he slipped so low...:yes:


----------



## Genjuro

> Originally posted by <b>Matiz</b>!
> I don't know for this case, but Mathew Maurer said Lampe fall to 2nd round because his club (real Madrid) noticed everybody they won't let him to nba for two more years- same thing must have happened to Sofoklis it's logical and I don't see any other reason why he slipped so low...:yes:


I think Sofo is not now anywhere near the prospect Lampe is. Basically because of heigh. If the case were the same as Lampe, Sofo would have been selected with the 30th or 31st pick.

I saw a couple of games of Sofo playing in the Junior European Championship last year, and although he is a beast, he looked undersized to me. Anyway, I don't know what to think about his potential. Will his size hurt him too much? Will his strength and speed make him a great pro player?. I don't know.


----------



## qwertyu

> Originally posted by <b>Matiz</b>!
> I don't know for this case, but Mathew Maurer said Lampe fall to 2nd round because his club (real Madrid) noticed everybody they won't let him to nba for two more years- same thing must have happened to Sofoklis it's logical and I don't see any other reason why he slipped so low...:yes:



well Iraklis one day before the draft sent a letter to all 29 teams which said that Sofoklis is still under contract.


----------



## Matiz

> Will his size hurt him too much? Will his strength and speed make him a great pro player?. I don't know.


I don't know neither, he is not so short i believe he is around 6'8 or even 6'9 that is short but still enough to play pf imo. Hey I'd kill for such size?!!:dead::yes:


----------



## Zelena Hracka

*Slo-wave*

This is (slightly) OT, but has anyone noticed how many slovenians will play in the Greek league next year? A few years back I was seeing all the slos going to Italy (especially the young ones) but now I see a slo-wave coming to the greek league. I think that's cool cuz I respect slo basketball but does anyone has an explanation about it? Matiz?

In fact I'm too lazy to make a list of them... some of them are not even too well known to most greek basket fans and to be honest I can't even remember some of their names right now.....


----------



## qwertyu

Well Italy and Slovenia are neighbouring countries so I guess it makes sense that a lot of slovenians would be in the italian league.
As for why they're coming to Greece, who knows maybe Subotic has something to do with it, or maybe it's just a coincidence.
There aren't really that many

Gorenc
Jurak
Lakovic
Jurkovic
Cralievic

anyoe else I might have forgotten?

Alibegovic who was playing in Greece last year retired.


----------



## ira

> Originally posted by <b>qwertyu</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> well Iraklis one day before the draft sent a letter to all 29 teams which said that Sofoklis is still under contract.


i think that the nba teams should know this before chosing ... but i don`t think that this was the problem. there was an 800000 $ buy out which is nothing compared to the 2mil in lampe`s contract

BTW yesterday skipper expected an answer form sofoklis (but didn`t get any) .... aris seems to be the only one interested but iraklis said "noway"


----------



## Zelena Hracka

> Originally posted by <b>qwertyu</b>!
> Well Italy and Slovenia are neighbouring countries so I guess it makes sense that a lot of slovenians would be in the italian league.
> As for why they're coming to Greece, who knows maybe Subotic has something to do with it, or maybe it's just a coincidence.
> There aren't really that many
> 
> Gorenc
> Jurak
> Lakovic
> Jurkovic
> Cralievic
> 
> anyoe else I might have forgotten?
> 
> Alibegovic who was playing in Greece last year retired.


In fact Irakleio just signed one, with a possibility to add another one, same with Appollon Patras, and Panionios is trying one more. But unfortunately I have thrown away the newspapers in which I've read about these (it was just 3-4 days ago) and I can't recall the names. Anyway.


----------



## Matiz

> I was seeing all the slos going to Italy (especially the young ones) but now I see a slo-wave coming to the greek league. I think that's cool cuz I respect slo basketball but does anyone has an explanation about it? Matiz?


They got tired of Pasta!?  j/k
Greece basketball is just improving probably not only by quality but finances as well.
Subotic has a lot to do with some transfers. Only player I know who could sign for Iraklis is Zdovc, he is old, but helped Split to win croatian championship ( respect to Radja- he was incredible :yes: )
I'm srry but I can't inform you for al our players in Greece because our media (reporters) are narrow-soccer-minded and I get to read half page of basketball on 12-13 pages of soccer- which in Slovenia SUCKS A**! and our tv is paying more attention t every 4th or 57th Austrian or Zimbabwe soccer league than to our basketball NT:upset: even if this is the most popular and with handball most succesfull sport here... and has the best tv ratings... I dunno- Balkan I guess...


----------



## ira

> Originally posted by <b>Matiz</b>!
> 
> 
> Only player I know who could sign for Iraklis is Zdovc, he is old, but helped Split to win croatian championship


i think zdovc has already signed with a team but i can`t remember the name. also i havan`t heard anything about zdovc returning to thessaloniki 

the coach of iraklis is not interested in any non greek player (apart from bucknal who is almost greek anyway)


----------



## Zelena Hracka

This is a brief overview of the transfers that the Greek teams conducted this summer up to this point. I may have forgotten a couple of players. Contrary to last year, there are important, and in some cases impressive, transfers. I have also noticed that many young players have been promoted to the main roster of their clubs. This is the case even for big clubs like PAO, AEK and Olympiakos, even though we cannot know if they will actually play an important role throughout the forthcoming season. 

*Panathinaikos*
_Batiste, Papanikoloaou, Chatzivrettas, Kenyon Jones, Gagaloudis, Dousan Sakota, Kouvaris, Maslarinos._
*AEK*
_Jenkins, Lollis, Glyniadakis, Sotiris Nikolaidis, Papaioakeim _
*Olympiakos*
_Diamantopoulos, Liadelis, Milisavljevic, Gorenc, Jurak, Sklavos, Kafetzis, K.Harissis, Kalambokis_
*Peristeri*
_Sioutis, Stewart (returned), Makris, Hizhniak_
*Maroussi*
_Popovic, Hutson, Grgat, Blackney, Prodromos Nikolaidis, Smiljanic, Karagoutis, Agadakos_
*PAOK*
_Mulaomerovic, Jurkovic, Radojevic, Panteliadis, Kamariotis, Manolopoulos, Dikaros, Fields_
*Aris*
_Kommatos, Bailey, Goldwire, Nikkila, Kyritsis, Falekas_
*Ionikos N.F.*
_Bulic, Papanikolopoulos, Koul, Paschalis, Zouza, Sofogiannis, Milos Sakota, Dorkofikis, Koutroulias_
*Makedonikos*
_Sigalas, Boudouris, Balogiannis, Morgunov, Charles Smith, Ira Clark, Pantazopoulos, Meceriakov_
*Panionios*
_Watson, Hagginas, Walters, Spanos, Stavrakopoulos, Douglas_
*Iraklis*
_Papadopoulos, Apostolidis_
*Appollon Patras*
_Kikilias, Moschovitis, Kusmanovic, Bulatovic, J. Thomas, Grbovic_
*Irakleio Creta*
No sure deals yet. _Mantzanas_?
*Paleo Falero*
No sure deals yet, even though they had an agreement with Carl Thomas. Their participation in the League is not sure yet.

I believe there will be a tough championship with no predictions that can be done for the positions 3-12. The three major Athenian teams should be finishing first, with Aris being the strongest candidate to take a place amongst them. PAO will be different as they have added height, AEK will be based on 22-old (but awfully talented) players, Olympiakos will be a super-fast team (will they’ll be good enough though?), Peristeri will be as last year, more or less (that is, very dangerous), Aris will try something big, Iraklis if they keep Sofo (which they won’t) will surprise everybody, they have an excellent coach, good chemistry and team spirit. PAOK will be as crap as last year, and the only significant difference will be the addition of Mula and Jurkovic. Only if Vassiliadis matures, PAOK may be in the play-offs. Paleo Falero and Irakleio are the two teams to be relegated, almost for sure. Makedonikos, Maroussi and Ionikos N.F. have signed well-known players with lots of experience and we cannot make predictions about how far (and high) they can go. Appollon is a questionmark-team and Panionios after losing Diamantopoulos, Agadakos and Sklavos they will be just good enough to avoid relegation (too good for them that Irakleio and P.Falero participate in the league too).


----------



## ira

great job !! congrats!



> Originally posted by <b>Zelena Hracka</b>
> 
> Iraklis if they keep Sofo (which they won’t)



now i`m not so sure about this.

sofoklis is getting convinced that iraklis is the best option he has regarding also money

moreover iraklis` board stated that aris(the only team that made an offer) in not an option. the situation with aris is very complicated since aris wants to use iraklis` basketball court and iraklis uses this as a threat. 


sofoklis said that today or tomorow he will reply to iraklis` offer


----------



## Zelena Hracka

> Originally posted by <b>ira</b>!
> sofoklis said that today or tomorow he will reply to iraklis` offer


Let's hope he accepts it. The "olds" (in fact the only old in the team is Bucknall) will be my fav team next year if they keep Sofo!


----------



## Matiz

> PAOK will be as crap as last year, and the only significant difference will be the addition of Mula and Jurkovic. Only if Vassiliadis matures, PAOK may be in the play-offs.


I'm not so familiar with Greek league, but imo Paok can achive play- offs... and I don't think so because of Mulaomerovic or Jurkovic, Aleksandar Radojevic will have big impact with 7'4'' (221cm)- when he played for Olimpija I remember Marcus Goree tryng to get the ball and tryng to hit the backboard- he couldn't :laugh: 
:laugh: 
and yeah, it's a nice list Hracka!


----------



## SEOK

> Originally posted by <b>Zelena Hracka</b>!
> [...]
> *Peristeri*
> _Sioutis, Stewart (returned), Makris, Hizhniak_


This is a *great* job... I'd like to add something about Peristeri. "We" have lost Hutson, and this will be important. Personally, I think he has been the key for the great second half of season played by the G.S.P. last year. 
Marousi is interesting, unfortunately the three teams that will play in the Euroleague are already known: I would have bet 10 euros on the yellow-blacks in the EL 2004-05. 

Khizniak (Hiznjak? Khiznjak? Zhizhniak?) is still not a player of Peristeri, I guess he will never be a Prince of West. 
But you've forgotton the most important thing. 
Everyone should be scared, because Peristeri signed *G-i-o-r-g-o-s M-e-l-a-s*. Damn, this is absolutely a crack in basketball. The greatest addition of this summer, the most important transfer. Really, he'll change the gerarchies for many years, in Greece in Europe. 
I can't wait for the start of the championship, this guy will bring the Andreas Papandreou to the sold-out for a FIBA European League against the champs of San Marino. That's incredible, Melas in Peristeri! 

*W-h-o t-h-e h-e-l-l i-s M-e-l-a-s?!?*


----------



## Zelena Hracka

> Originally posted by <b>ira</b>!
> sofoklis said that today or tomorow he will reply to iraklis` offer


Well, he just did so and said...no. Skipper announced that they won't wait for him any longer, Iraklis said that Aris is out of the question so guess where Sofo is going?


_It starts with *"Olymp"* and end in *"iakos"*, they wear red jerseys and I absolutely hate them_


----------



## Zelena Hracka

> Originally posted by <b>ira</b>!
> sofoklis said that today or tomorow he will reply to iraklis` offer


Well, he just did so and said...no, Skipper announced that they won't wait for him any longer, Iraklis said that Aris is out of the question so guess where Sofo is going?


_It starts with *"Olympi"* and end in *"akos"*, they wear red jerseys and I absolutely hate them_

Who are they?


----------



## qwertyu

> Originally posted by <b>Zelena Hracka</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _It starts with *"Olympi"* and end in *"akos"*, they wear red jerseys and I absolutely hate them_
> 
> Who are they?


**** you malaka


----------



## qwertyu

koblexike paoktzi malaka


----------



## Zelena Hracka

> Originally posted by <b>qwertyu</b>!
> koblexike paoktzi malaka




Ma ti eipa kai se halase? Einai gnosto aloste oti emeis eimaste kobleksares kai eseis ahoneftoi. Gnosta pragmata. 

You can ask any given Greek fan.

PS: Who's gonna be this time? It won't be Maccabi, it won't be Lille, it won't Heerenveen nor Molde. Who's gonna be?

See...._we are all kobleksares_. At least we are something. 



   

Ela apla plaka kano, elpizo na me pianeis.

SEOK don't say again that I'm a gavros. Edo oute kan PAOKtzis den eimai kala-kala. Have you seen bafore a PAOKi that supports gavro in CL or Aris in ChC or enjoys it when his own (his own?) team loses by Iraklis (cuz in his view Iraklis deserves it more?)


----------



## qwertyu

Giati eimaste ahoneutoi re megale? Ti sas ehoume kanei diladi?

Kai mi mou peis gia diaitisia. Oli ti dekaetia tou 80 kai to proto miso tou 90 pou ebaine o Vardinogiannis me to pistoli sto gipedo kai apeilouse tous diaitites itan wraia fainetai. Pou tha pairname to protathlima kai esvisan ta fota gia na to parei i kolo-aek. 
Kai autoi oi malakes oi AEKtzides tin alli xronia pou paizame teleutaia agonistiki kai ithelan niki gia na paroun to protathlima kai emeis valame ta deutera gia na mi to paroun oi vazeloi kai autoi den to ektimane. Tetoioi MALAKES einai. Gamimenoi tourkoi.

Fonazete synexeia gia ton Olybiako, gia ti diaitisia, MALAKIES. 
Poses fores exei eunoithei o Olympiakos apo ti diaitisia kai poses o Panathinaikos. Posa kanonika gol mas akirosan perisi? Esy den zouses stin Ellada perisi alla mas ekapse i diaitisia se polla paixnidia. 
Pes mou eilikrina me poion exei xeiroteri antimetopisi o PAOK otan paizei me ton Olybiako h to Panathinaiko.
Giati eseis oi Thesalonikeis oti kai na ginei sas ftaiei o Olybiakos. Tetoio koblex exete. Poses fores sas kselasposame oikonomika? Vlepe Fasoula, Venetidi, Kafe, Georgiadi. Oloi fygane kai sas harisane ta lefta pou tous xrostagate. 
Gia na mi paw sto basket. Ton thymasai ton konto to Giannakopoulo pou ebaine sto gipedo kai travage tous diaitites apo to maniki? 

Oxi re file paei poly kai exoume aganaktisei emeis oi gavroi. Emeis den eixame provlima oute me tous thesalonikeis oute me tous aektzides alla tora sas exoume olous sihathei toso poly pou theloume na sas GAMAME opou sas vriskoume.
Mono me tous vazelous exoume paradosiaki kontra giati emeis antiprosopeuoum etin ergatiki taksi tou Peiraia kai ekeinoi ta salonia twn Athinwn.


----------



## Gousgounis

> Originally posted by <b>qwertyu</b>!
> Giati eimaste ahoneutoi re megale? Ti sas ehoume kanei diladi?
> 
> Kai mi mou peis gia diaitisia. Oli ti dekaetia tou 80 kai to proto miso tou 90 pou ebaine o Vardinogiannis me to pistoli sto gipedo kai apeilouse tous diaitites itan wraia fainetai. Pou tha pairname to protathlima kai esvisan ta fota gia na to parei i kolo-aek.
> Kai autoi oi malakes oi AEKtzides tin alli xronia pou paizame teleutaia agonistiki kai ithelan niki gia na paroun to protathlima kai emeis valame ta deutera gia na mi to paroun oi vazeloi kai autoi den to ektimane. Tetoioi MALAKES einai. Gamimenoi tourkoi.


Re si ti les gia tin AEKara????Opos ipe kai o Big Mac Attack to Aekaki tha gini Aekara kai se opion den aresi na pai na ********.....Asxetos me to an OLI sas mas polemate emis panta tha imaste eki me psila to kefali!!!!Giati afta pou exi kani i AEKara den einai tipota me auta pou tha kani sto mellon!!!!!!Sto mellon tha vlepoume mia toso panisxiri AEK pou oute o pio aisiodoksos gavros tha pistevi pos ta protathlimata tha einai kokkina...Perimente kai tha dite......


----------



## ira

if any moderator is reading this 

PLEASE CLOSE THIS THREAD !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zelena Hracka

> Originally posted by <b>qwertyu</b>!
> Giati eimaste ahoneutoi re megale? Ti sas ehoume kanei diladi?
> 
> Kai mi mou peis gia diaitisia. Oli ti dekaetia tou 80 kai to proto miso tou 90 pou ebaine o Vardinogiannis me to pistoli sto gipedo kai apeilouse tous diaitites itan wraia fainetai. Pou tha pairname to protathlima kai esvisan ta fota gia na to parei i kolo-aek.
> Kai autoi oi malakes oi AEKtzides tin alli xronia pou paizame teleutaia agonistiki kai ithelan niki gia na paroun to protathlima kai emeis valame ta deutera gia na mi to paroun oi vazeloi kai autoi den to ektimane. Tetoioi MALAKES einai. Gamimenoi tourkoi.
> 
> Fonazete synexeia gia ton Olybiako, gia ti diaitisia, MALAKIES.
> Poses fores exei eunoithei o Olympiakos apo ti diaitisia kai poses o Panathinaikos. Posa kanonika gol mas akirosan perisi? Esy den zouses stin Ellada perisi alla mas ekapse i diaitisia se polla paixnidia.
> Pes mou eilikrina me poion exei xeiroteri antimetopisi o PAOK otan paizei me ton Olybiako h to Panathinaiko.
> Giati eseis oi Thesalonikeis oti kai na ginei sas ftaiei o Olybiakos. Tetoio koblex exete. Poses fores sas kselasposame oikonomika? Vlepe Fasoula, Venetidi, Kafe, Georgiadi. Oloi fygane kai sas harisane ta lefta pou tous xrostagate.
> Gia na mi paw sto basket. Ton thymasai ton konto to Giannakopoulo pou ebaine sto gipedo kai travage tous diaitites apo to maniki?
> 
> Oxi re file paei poly kai exoume aganaktisei emeis oi gavroi. Emeis den eixame provlima oute me tous thesalonikeis oute me tous aektzides alla tora sas exoume olous sihathei toso poly pou theloume na sas GAMAME opou sas vriskoume.
> Mono me tous vazelous exoume paradosiaki kontra giati emeis antiprosopeuoum etin ergatiki taksi tou Peiraia kai ekeinoi ta salonia twn Athinwn.



*OK Q, let me tell you. Tha kopso tin (idiorythmi) plaka mou kai tha sou po giati sas miso. * 

First of all I have to tell you that basically I am not in reality neither a PAOKi nor anything else. I just support Greek teams in Europe and the team that plays the best basketball in the Greek League. Initially I did not have any negative feelings or negative attitude towards OSFP. As I have mentioned it before when you lost to Badalona in Tel Aviv I did not sleep for 2 nights. I was watching every game of OSFP (as well as of all the rest of the Greek teams in Europe, from PAO and OSFP to Sporting and Papagos) and I was guttered every time they were losing. At the time, living myself in Thessaloniki and having lots of PAOKia friends, I started having a small preference towards PAOK. But still, I had no REAL preference towards a team or another. Then in a series of games between PAOK and OFSP I watched some really “trella pragmata”, from the ref’s part. And we all remember what happened at the last final of the play offs in SEF. Not even Kokkalis would have given those invented fouls and 3-secs violations. Or maybe only Kokkalis would have done so. I don’t know. Then it was the first time that OSFP, disturbed me in a way. As I said, being in Thessaloniki at the time, this disturbance developed into hate cuz of the influence of the local media and my peers. I don’t care about what happened in the f. soccer. I’ve heard endless stories, which I then realized that have two versions. The Thessalonikian one and the Attica one. There is no reason that I should believe the one over the other. Besides I don’t care much about soccer, unless it comes to European games when there is something there to keep me awake.

I won’t say any other stories about OSFP because I’m absolutely sure you have another version of it. And I don’t claim that my version is the right one. I just want to avoid engaging in a series of story-tellings that will lead to nowhere. Yeah, maybe I am biased against gavro. But there is no reason to be offended by what I say. You should understand that I’m just joking most of the time when I am making comments like the one you particularly disliked. There are more important things in life than sports. Sports are just to have fun, both by means of watching and commenting and joking. I will continue to joke in the way used to in my previous posts. If you are still offended you can put me in your ignore list. My intentions have been misunderstood countless times (both in these boards as well as in TB by the Turk posters) simply because they all take me too seriously and they can’t see the sarcasm or the tendency to tease and joke.


----------



## qwertyu

MAN I understand what you're saying but you have to understand my position too.

When PAOK played against Arsenal and Vryzas scored I remember my whole neighboorhood (I was living in Kolonos in the centre of Athens then) was screaming goal. 
And I have lived in Thesaloniki and if you go buy "Fos" your life is in danger if PAOK fans see you.

Having lived in Thesaloniki I know that the city is beautiful and most of the people are great and very polite, but the sport fans in that city behave like savages. Especially the PAOK fans (the fans of the other 2 teams are more civilized). I remember telling my father once what a grea city Thesaloniki is and he couldnt believe me because the hooligans have given the city a bad name

They always have something against Olybiakos. Olybiakos is responsible for everything that happens. I can't really understand that. It just sickens me, as well as all the Olybiakos fans I know, because it's irrational. 
I've been an Olybiakos fan all my life, since I was a little kid and it might sound stupid but it's something I'm proud of. Maybe it's because I've read Fos a lot, but for me Olybiakos is like the heros and all the other teams are the bad guys. 
I see things from a very different perspective and it is very disturbing to read bad things or sarcastic comments about my team. 

I'm telling you we had nothing against PAOK or AEK


----------



## qwertyu

> Originally posted by <b>Gousgounis</b>!
> 
> 
> Re si ti les gia tin AEKara????Opos ipe kai o Big Mac Attack to Aekaki tha gini Aekara kai se opion den aresi na pai na ********.....Asxetos me to an OLI sas mas polemate emis panta tha imaste eki me psila to kefali!!!!Giati afta pou exi kani i AEKara den einai tipota me auta pou tha kani sto mellon!!!!!!Sto mellon tha vlepoume mia toso panisxiri AEK pou oute o pio aisiodoksos gavros tha pistevi pos ta protathlimata tha einai kokkina...Perimente kai tha dite......


Ante re aharistoi malakes vriste kanena Bajevic, ton anthropo pou sas ekane omada. Den tha eixate parei kanena protathlima an den eixe erthei o Bajevic stin Ellada kai eseis tetoioi MALAKES eisaste pou ton vrizete.

Toulaxiston emeis autous pou proseferan stin omada tous timame


----------



## Zelena Hracka

> Originally posted by <b>Zelena Hracka</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, he just did so and said...no, Skipper announced that they won't wait for him any longer, Iraklis said that Aris is out of the question so guess where Sofo is going?
> 
> 
> _It starts with *"Olympi"* and end in *"akos"*, they wear red jerseys and I absolutely hate them_
> 
> Who are they?


It seems that this won't be the case as Iraklis announced that they will let Sofo go but only to a foreign team. Just one day after Skipper quited. So a new team will get him but there is no indication whatsoecer yet as which this might be.


----------



## qwertyu

Olympiakos wasn't even interested. There was never any talk about getting him.
It's just Thesaloniki newspapers trying to cause trouble.


----------



## Zelena Hracka

> Originally posted by <b>qwertyu</b>!
> Olympiakos wasn't even interested. There was never any talk about getting him.
> It's just Thesaloniki newspapers trying to cause trouble.


I don't think _Sportime_ and _Goal News_ are Thessaloniki newspapers. There was no official offer but there were talks between Sofo and the Reds, according to the abovementioned sources.


----------



## ira

> Originally posted by <b>qwertyu</b>!
> Olympiakos wasn't even interested. There was never any talk about getting him.
> It's just Thesaloniki newspapers trying to cause trouble.


you don`t read many newspapers , do you ?
or sport sites .....


----------



## Matiz

Sasha Djordjevic signed for Scavolini Pesaro!!! Next season he is playn together with Ford and Milic...


----------



## qwertyu

> Originally posted by <b>ira</b>!
> 
> 
> you don`t read many newspapers , do you ?
> or sport sites .....


Neither Sportime nor Goal news are Olympiakos newspapers.

Fos had said a long time ago that there was no serious interest in him. And I trust Fos when it comes to news about Olympiakos more than I trust stupid newspapers like Sportime


----------



## ira

> Originally posted by <b>qwertyu</b>!
> 
> Neither Sportime nor Goal news are Olympiakos newspapers.


THEY ARE CERTAINLY NOT PAPERS OF THESSALONIKI ALSO 

AND SPORTNEWS IS OLIMPIAKOS` SITE 

so cut the bs about others trying to create an issue


----------



## Zelena Hracka

Sportime is a stupid newspaper and Fos is the paper to be trusted when it comes to Olympiakos' news? 

If you give me a few days, I will post some Fos covers with very funny and amousing titles and article themes (if I can make my scanner work).


----------



## qwertyu

> Originally posted by <b>ira</b>!
> 
> 
> THEY ARE CERTAINLY NOT PAPERS OF THESSALONIKI ALSO
> 
> AND SPORTNEWS IS OLIMPIAKOS` SITE
> 
> so cut the bs about others trying to create an issue


yes sportnews you idiot not sportime. 

And sportnews.gr never said Olympiakos was interested in Schortsianitis.
Olympiakos is interested in Parks and Bagaric not in Schortsianitis. Get a clue.


----------



## qwertyu

> Originally posted by <b>Zelena Hracka</b>!
> Sportime is a stupid newspaper and Fos is the paper to be trusted when it comes to Olympiakos' news?
> 
> If you give me a few days, I will post some Fos covers with very funny and amousing titles and article themes (if I can make my scanner work).


Of course Fos and Protathlitis are the papers to be trusted when it comes to Olympiakos news. 
Who is? Athlitiki Iho?


----------



## italianBBlover

Scavolini Pesaro signs *Sale Djordjevic*

Here the Pesaro's roster : Scarone, Djordjevic, Rannikko (out for 3-5 months), Milic,Ford, Eley, Elliott, Frosini, Malaventura, Ress.

What a "show-time" team :yes:


----------



## Gousgounis

> Originally posted by <b>qwertyu</b>!
> 
> Of course Fos and Protathlitis are the papers to be trusted when it comes to Olympiakos news.
> Who is? Athlitiki Iho?


ANYONE that trusts Protathlitis is an idiot.....Newspapers like Derby, Ora Gia Spor, Protathlitis should be banned.......To bad that most people read that crap...


----------



## Matiz

> What a "show-time" team


:yes:They should get a wild card instead of Virtus for this season!
And what is happening to Virtus anyway, I heard someone will take over the club and its debt?


----------



## italianBBlover

> Originally posted by <b>Matiz</b>!
> 
> 
> :yes:They should get a wild card instead of Virtus for this season!
> And what is happening to Virtus anyway, I heard someone will take over the club and its debt?



Yes, yesterday Mr Sabatini bought the Virtus from Madrigali and he "cleaned" the team from any debt.

Now we must wait the response of the italian League's government ...


----------



## JGKoblenz

Hi guys, I just want to inform that from now on we can't post in any other language besides english. I know you will understand, thanks. :yes:


----------



## Matiz

Johan Petro signed for Pau Ortez and will play Euroleague next year- a chance to proove himself!
Josip Sesar one of the most controversial Croatian ballplayers signed for Avellino...


----------



## Matiz

> Josip Sesar one of the most controversial Croatian ballplayers signed for Avellino...


... and left today after first practice. Bad luck for Avellino!


----------



## Hrvoje

Sesar does it again... He is ready for mental institution.


----------



## Matiz

> Sesar does it again... He is ready for mental institution.


 :laugh: ( ma nemoj)
Why is he not playing fo Croatin NT? He makes great combination with Giricek!
Tell me Hrvoje, what do you think about Cibona next year? They look like serious Eurolegue competitors to me!


----------



## J-Will2

> Originally posted by <b>Matiz</b>!
> Why is he not playing fo Croatin NT? He makes great combination with Giricek!


Because he is ready for a mental institution. Huh.


----------



## Hrvoje

> Originally posted by <b>Matiz</b>!
> :laugh: ( ma nemoj)
> Why is he not playing fo Croatin NT? He makes great combination with Giricek!
> Tell me Hrvoje, what do you think about Cibona next year? They look like serious Eurolegue competitors to me!


He and Spahija aren't in best relations right now, but simply on talent he deserves a place in NT, but his attitude is something that he must change. I agree with you about Cibona. They have a team that could go far in Europe this year, and if they bring Bagaric over, this could be interesting year.


----------



## J-Will2

> Originally posted by <b>Hrvoje</b>!
> I agree with you about Cibona. They have a team that could go far in Europe this year, and if they bring Bagaric over, this could be interesting year.


What I dislike about Cibona is that they have announced their coming to the final four every year for the last couple of years and then nothing came out of it. What are they saying this year? Anything similar? 

They're in the Top16 this year, second or third in their group, depends on the other teams, IMO


----------



## Matiz

> They're in the Top16 this year, second or third in their group, depends on the other teams, IMO


OOOOO missed! Remember what Scoonie did from average team like Red Star! He will had support in players this year, they can dominate under basket with Zizic and (possibly ) Bagaric and if they will b that good in rocket they have sharp 3p shooters- Mamic, Kus, Rimac... they can manage it... 
But I'm worried about fans especially in adriatic league!


----------



## Hrvoje

> What I dislike about Cibona is that they have announced their coming to the final four every year for the last couple of years and then nothing came out of it. What are they saying this year? Anything similar?


I've been following Cibona for 10 years now, and they always tell at the start of the season that their goal is second round (Top 16), not F4, how can you announce F4 with clubs like Barca, Benetton etc. Of course, when they come to T16, they won't tell stuff like "We' re gonna lose every game, our goal is achieved." This year Cibona has one of the strongest teams in 10 years (remember Mula, Girièek and Sesar in same team few years ago), and T16 should be realistic goal.



> But I'm worried about fans especially in adriatic league!


There won't be peace between us and Serbs for a long time, but that isn't reason for someone to get killed in Zagreb or Belgrade. I say, let police do their work and everything will be ok. Adriatic league is the best thing that happened to former YU in a long time, there are more spectators, more anticipation for games and quality of games and players are getting better during this few years, and when Maccabi returns, this will be one of the best leagues in Europe.


----------



## Matiz

> Adriatic league is the best thing that happened to former YU in a long time,


I feel like starting a new thread...


----------



## Gousgounis

Some transfer rumours.
Dalibor Bagaric---->Olympiacos FC
Sofo---->ARIS


----------



## Zelena Hracka

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

This is the best joke EVER. Sacramento Kings just signed Bojko Mladenov of Levski!!!! Of all the available europeans why did they have to sign this piece of ....? 

I saw him recently in "Alexandreia" and he was pathetic. He couldn't score even against the bench center of the Aussies. How on earth is he going to play in the NBA?


----------



## Gousgounis

This is not transfer news.. but Ariel McDonald got caught for smoking weed....I wonder wether PAO will kick him now.......Damn those americans hood players...And the weird thing is Ariel isn't from the hood...


----------



## ira

> Originally posted by <b>Gousgounis</b>!
> Some transfer rumours.
> 
> Sofo---->ARIS


things change in this case very fast 

now (at 19.30 Greek time) it is very unlikely 

there will be in a while an announcement about this


----------



## Zelena Hracka

> Originally posted by <b>ira</b>!
> 
> 
> things change in this case very fast
> 
> now (at 19.30 Greek time) it is very unlikely
> 
> there will be in a while an announcement about this


He's going either to Cantu or ASVEL it has been said. I hoped he was going to stay in the ESAKE league but Iraklis' people prefer sending him abroad.


----------



## ira

they prefer to keep him.... 

if you ask me i`d like to keep him (even with court order) and leave him on the bench till the end of his contract 

this would teach him to appreciate some things


----------



## ostend

> Originally posted by <b>Gousgounis</b>!
> .......Damn those americans hood players...And the weird thing is Ariel isn't from the hood...



Hey don't consider every american from the hood like that , there are some but not everyone is like that allright!


----------



## Gousgounis

> Originally posted by <b>ira</b>!
> they prefer to keep him....
> 
> if you ask me i`d like to keep him (even with court order) and leave him on the bench till the end of his contract
> 
> this would teach him to appreciate some things


Agree...I don't like at all the way he has been acting....He might believe that Ira is the reason for him being drafted in the second round but acting like that is not an excuse...


----------



## italianBBlover

In this happy evening for Italy , another news : *Cantù* sign "baby Saq" !! :yes:


----------



## Red_Bandit

Milan Gurovic signed with Tau Ceramica.


----------



## Hrvoje

Josip Sesar is close to sign with Cibona Zagreb, according to one Croatian sports newspaper. He can always escape and go to play for mental institutions team in this years championship.


----------



## italianBBlover

Metis Varese signs *Tyrone Nesby* ( 5 years in NBA with L.A. Clippers and Washington Wizard with an average of 9,5 points and 4 rebounds per game )


----------



## J-Will2

> Originally posted by <b>italianBBlover</b>!
> Metis Varese signs *Tyrone Nesby* ( 5 years in NBA with L.A. Clippers and Washington Wizard with an average of 9,5 points and 4 rebounds per game )


Where can I find an article about this? In english, please.


----------



## Gousgounis

> Originally posted by <b>italianBBlover</b>!
> Metis Varese signs *Tyrone Nesby* ( 5 years in NBA with L.A. Clippers and Washington Wizard with an average of 9,5 points and 4 rebounds per game )


YEah he is quite good........I loved his dunks at the Greek All Star Game (he was playing with Larissa last year)...


----------



## italianBBlover

> Originally posted by <b>Gousgounis</b>!
> 
> 
> YEah he is quite good........I loved his dunks at the Greek All Star Game (he was playing with Larissa last year)...



Hello Gousgounis

He won the dunk constest too, it's true ?


----------



## italianBBlover

> Originally posted by <b>J-Will2</b>!
> 
> 
> Where can I find an article about this? In english, please.



Telebasket.it has a english version, but the news of the last 2-3 days are still only in Italian, sorry

*Varese firma Nesby*

22 settembre, 2003 

La Pallacanestro Metis Varese è orgogliosa di annunciare l’ingaggio di Tyrone Nesby, Ala di 198 cm, con trascorsi di alto livello nella Nba. Nesby ha militato per 5 stagioni nel massimo campionato professionistico americano vestendo le maglie dei Los Angeles Clippers e dei Washington Wizards con una media complessiva di 9,5 punti e 4 rimbalzi in 26 minuti di impiego a partita. Uscito dal College di Nevada – Las Vegas (UNLV), non è mai stato scelto nel Draft, ma ha saputo comunque guadagnarsi spazio e fama nella Nba. Lo scorso anno ha giocato in Europa con L’Olimpia Larissa (Grecia – A1) dove ha avuto una media di 18 punti e 4 rimbalzi ad incontro vincendo la gara delle schiacciate nell’All Star Game. Nesby è infatti un giocatore altamente spettacolare con un bagaglio tecnico di assoluto valore










-------

Gretz


----------



## qwertyu

Yes Nesby did win the dunk contest last year in Greece. He had a good season even if the team he played for, Olympia Larisa was last.


----------



## Hrvoje

It seems that Sani Becirovic is close to sign with Cibona, not sure what to think about that. Anyway I hope Sani can return and play good basketball, right now I don't have high expectations on him because his past injury, but we'll see.


----------



## theBirdman

Becirovic signed with Krka today! 
If he shows even a bit of what he showed prior to injury he is going to be a nice addition for Krka!


----------



## Matiz

> Becirovic signed with Krka today!


And playing time for Ivaskovic (who played very well in pre-season) is gone again...
I can't imagine Becirovic playing spot 3- but since Krka's roster that would be an ideal solution...


----------



## Zelena Hracka

Can somebody tell us something about the current condition of Darius Maskoliunas? He has been to Athens to negotiate his transfer to the newly promoted Ilisiakos. That would be interesting. He used toplay for Prokom for the last few years. Was he any good?


----------



## qwertyu

> Originally posted by <b>Zelena Hracka</b>!
> Can somebody tell us something about the current condition of Darius Maskoliunas? He has been to Athens to negotiate his transfer to the newly promoted Ilisiakos. That would be interesting. He used toplay for Prokom for the last few years. Was he any good?


I remember him. He was on Lithuania's NT in Sydney at the Olympics, right?


----------



## Zalgirinis

> Originally posted by <b>Zelena Hracka</b>!
> Can somebody tell us something about the current condition of Darius Maskoliunas? He has been to Athens to negotiate his transfer to the newly promoted Ilisiakos. That would be interesting. He used toplay for Prokom for the last few years. Was he any good?


Well... yea hes lithuanian and played in NT for years till this EC. Morealso he was a captain of Lith NT for 3 years. As a player... I cant say much good words about him, he was always overrated here among the coaches and fans always hated him. He was took to NT mainly cause of defence in 98 and that image stayed on him as it seems forever "Maskoliunas is a great defender". I really doubt he is now, but hes experienced player and could help such team as Ilisiakos, which I suppose doesnt have many strong players. Maskoliunas is PG, but he cant drible as normal PG does, nor shoots the 3, but somehow he was accepted quite good in Poland.


----------



## ltsook

He dribbled and shot the three very well against Aris at the Champion's cup final though! Maybe he's a player who will have really good games ocasionally.


----------



## Zalgirinis

> Originally posted by <b>ltsook</b>!
> He dribbled and shot the three very well against Aris at the Champion's cup final though! Maybe he's a player who will have really good games ocasionally.


Yes, looking at Maskoliunas stats in Sopot, sometimes it seemed weird how could he hit for example three 3pts in game, cause in Zalgiris or NT he wasnt doing so. Even when not guarded Maskoliunas usually was afraid to shoot the ball and his drible in NT was always a nightmare.... usually when he got ball from out of bounds he waited fot other player to come from our court to help him to get through halfline.


----------



## Zelena Hracka

As it was expected, more or less, Ruben Wolkowyski signed with OSFP, so the reds become even stronger. Now they do not only have a strong periphery, but also they are very strong under the boards, with Bagaric and Wolkowyski. Now I can seriously doubt that PAO will win the G.L. (which I had for granted until a couple of weeks ago). Apparently Nikagbatze was dismissed (or should I say "got rid of"?) and he looks for a team elsewhere.


----------



## Zelena Hracka

Does anyone know what Vlado Scepanovic is doing? I haven't heard of him for ages.


----------



## SEOK

... while *Makedonikos Kozani* released *Charles Smith* who had two awful games with the Macedonian team. 
What a pity he couldn't show anything due to his ilium problems. 

And what a pity for Maslarinos, Kalaitzis and Kouvaris they won't be able to play tonight against the Raptors: for every basketball player the dream is to play against (or with) the best -translation: NBA- and an injury or a personal problem keep you far from that. 

I remember the interviews of two players who missed those meeting and they both at tears at their eyes: Juan Antonio San Epifanio before the Mc Donald's Open of Rome, and Yann Bonato before the Olympic Games final in Sydney...


----------



## Zalgirinis

> Originally posted by <b>SEOK</b>!
> 
> I remember the interviews of two players who missed those meeting and they both at tears at their eyes: Juan Antonio San Epifanio before the Mc Donald's Open of Rome, and Yann Bonato before the Olympic Games final in Sydney...


The same with whole Zalgiris team after losing to Vasco de Gama from Brazil in Mc Donald's 99 after leading in most part of game.


----------



## SEOK

> Originally posted by <b>Zalgirinis</b>!
> 
> 
> The same with whole Zalgiris team after losing to Vasco de Gama from Brazil in Mc Donald's 99 after leading in most part of game.


...while Guido Bagatta -Italian journalist and in the past "voice" of the NBA (and of NBA live too  )- could find his glory playing some seconds against the Spurs, with these clowns of Pallacanestro Varese. And this minute could have been played by a junior player of the same club...


----------



## SEOK

*FuturVirtus Bologna* signed the Italian power forward Samuele Podesta' and most of all tried the roulette of *Charles Smith*, released few days ago by Makedonikos Kozani. 
Pure gambling: this could be the condamn to death of the new Virtus Bologna... Charles Smith could be devastating in the Italian 2nd Division, but at the same time his problems (ilium) could stop him again: in this case Virtus won't be able to find a substitute anyway, having reached the limit of the visas they could spend in the current season. 
They went to the casino, and they have spent everything on the black. Interesting situation (personally I would have waited for Christmas, when Panagiotis Liadellis would have been free for 200-250.000 USD...).

Ah, FuturVirtus signed too a certain Pelussi, from Argentina with a Bosman passpord (he received it in 24 hours: o Wednesday he wasn't Italian, the day after he got the citizenship, we're getting faster than the Turks in that). 
I've never heard about him but he's 1m97, "the body of a small forward, the skills of a power forward". Many say he can only play in center. I don't know why but I've the impression he's the worst player ever in the history of the Italian basketball...  

Last thing: the Charity Team (Montepaschi Siena) for the 2nd time will partecipate to the Euroleague without having deserved to play this competition (2002-03: they bought the right; 2003-04, the right of Virtus Bologna is "frozen"). They should changhe their name in "Mendicants". 
Probably FuturVirtus Bologna will replace the beggars in the ULEB Cup.


----------



## qwertyu

Can anyone tell me where Matiaz Smodis and Juan Morales will play next year?


----------



## SEOK

Matiaz Smodis changed side signing with Skipper Bologna.


----------



## Zelena Hracka

Unfortunately Sofo won't be coming back to Iraklis, (if that was possible to happen) since it was decided that he is free to go anywhere he wants, without even having to compensate the team! Shame. Now all that remains to be seen is whether he will stay in Oregon or if he is going to go elsewhere (PAO?). It's about time for the kid to play basketball, before he becomes the victim of a new Papanikoloau case (Olympiakos-Kinder issue).


----------



## SEOK

Good job for the KAE Iraklis... they could have 500.000 € from Aris selling to the Yellow-Blacks the player, and now they have lost him for nothing. 

Idea Panathinaikos? It's not _so_ impossible, but I guess he'll play for Cantu'.
Better for him to start again with basketball: it seems he's actually 160 kg...


----------



## italianBBlover

Makedonikos signs *William Avery*

So *Charles Smith* will soon join Futurvirtus Bologna


----------



## Red_Bandit

Dejan Koturovic has signed on with TAU for 2 months
http://www.euroleague.net/noticia.jsp?temporada=E03&jornada=1&id=1134


Victor Alexander has signed on with CSKA again
http://www.euroleague.net/noticia.jsp?temporada=E03&jornada=1&id=1043


and Blagota Sekulic has signed with AEK
http://www.euroleague.net/noticia.jsp?temporada=E03&jornada=1&id=1013


----------

